# Tradito ... Perchè mi sento così?



## ComeOtello (3 Gennaio 2018)

*Tradito ... Perchè mi sento così?*

Sono sposato da quansi vent'anni con una donna che ho molto amata e dalla quale sono stato molto amato.
Non scendo nei particolari ma ora ho il fondato sospetto che mia moglie mi stia tradendo con un'altro uomo.
E qui la cosa si complica... non vorrei mai perderla e non vorrei mai che la nostra famiglia ne venisse distrutta, la amo e la desidero ma...
Non riesco a provare vera gelosia per lei... al contrario mi sento quasi elettrizzato ed eccitato pensando a cosa possa fare con qualcun'altro. Mi sento completamente incoscente e immaturo nel non riuscire a realizzare cha forse sta succedendo qualcosa di grave mentre come in ragazzetto perverso sono infoiato dal lato pruriginoso della cosa.

Non so cosa fare, cosa pensare e come reagire... è successo a qualcuno di voi?


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2018)

hai provato a parlarne con tua moglie di come ti senti?


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2018)

Eh sì che mi pareva che Otello fosse di tutt’altra pasta...


----------



## oriente70 (3 Gennaio 2018)

Prova a convincerla a farlo in tre ...
Hai visto mai accetta.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Sono sposato da quansi vent'anni con una donna che ho molto amata e dalla quale sono stato molto amato.
> Non scendo nei particolari ma ora ho il fondato sospetto che mia moglie mi stia tradendo con un'altro uomo.
> E qui la cosa si complica... non vorrei mai perderla e non vorrei mai che la nostra famiglia ne venisse distrutta, la amo e la desidero ma...
> Non riesco a provare vera gelosia per lei... al contrario mi sento quasi elettrizzato ed eccitato pensando a cosa possa fare con qualcun'altro. Mi sento completamente incoscente e immaturo nel non riuscire a realizzare cha forse sta succedendo qualcosa di grave mentre come in ragazzetto perverso sono infoiato dal lato pruriginoso della cosa.
> ...


Ci sta. Vuol dire che sei sano. Cerca di scoprire se é vero. E lascia perdere le battutine sull'amante ipotetico. 
Occhio perché l'unico rischio vero è che lei ti tradisca con uno che ti fa cascare le palle solo all'idea.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prova a convincerla a farlo in tre ...
> Hai visto mai accetta.


Il qualunquismo  (Tm)


----------



## ComeOtello (3 Gennaio 2018)

Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che sia vero... non so chi sia ma nei comportamenti di mia moglie si leggono chiaramente alcuni segni che non lasciano dubbi. Parlarne con lei, non saprei proprio da dove iniziare visto che corro il rischio di scatenare un processo che può portarmi a perderla e a disfare la famiglia. Mi sento molto inadeguato e malato.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che sia vero... non so chi sia ma nei comportamenti di mia moglie si leggono chiaramente alcuni segni che non lasciano dubbi. Parlarne con lei, non saprei proprio da dove iniziare visto che corro il rischio di scatenare un processo che può portarmi a perderla e a disfare la famiglia. Mi sento molto inadeguato e malato.


Ti senti malato? Dopo vent'anni che ti scopi la stessa praticamente è un incesto, ti viene servita su un piatto d'argento una dose di vita e ti senti malato?
:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti senti malato? Dopo vent'anni che ti scopi la stessa praticamente è un incesto, ti viene servita su un piatto d'argento una dose di vita e ti senti malato?
> :rotfl:


il ragazzo è destabilizzato, non infierire


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che sia vero... non so chi sia ma nei comportamenti di mia moglie si leggono chiaramente alcuni segni che non lasciano dubbi. Parlarne con lei, non saprei proprio da dove iniziare visto che corro il rischio di scatenare un processo che può portarmi a perderla e a disfare la famiglia. Mi sento molto inadeguato e malato.


Ti è possibile avere incontri con un terapeuta?


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che sia vero... non so chi sia ma nei comportamenti di mia moglie si leggono chiaramente alcuni segni che non lasciano dubbi. Parlarne con lei, non saprei proprio da dove iniziare visto che corro il rischio di scatenare un processo che può portarmi a perderla e a disfare la famiglia. *Mi sento molto inadeguato e malato*.


Ciao, benvenuto 

Come mai ritieni inadeguato trovare eccitante che tua moglie sia desiderabile e desiderata? 
Dove vedi la malattia? 

Io separerei i piani, se no si rischia di fare un gran minestrone. 

Non pensi?

Un discorso è il sospetto che tua moglie abbia qualcuno a tua insaputa. 
Un altro discorso è il fatto che AMANDOLA, e quindi considerandola amabile tu non trovi nulla di strano che lo sia non solo per te. A me questo pare molto sano. 
Altro discorso ancora il fatto che tu trovi eccitante che lei, sentendosi desiderata, dia seguito. 
Altro discorso ancora è la paura di perdere la stabilità che hai conosciuto fino ad ora con lei. Che magari lei ha perso il centro di voi. (ma questo si lega all'essere escluso e tenuto fuori). 

Non ti è venuto in mente che magari vedi sospetti certi comportamenti di tua moglie, ma che anzichè essere sospetti i comportamenti, siano tuoi desideri girati su di lei? Anche questa è una opzione. 
Mi spiego, tu trovi eccitante che lei abbia un altro, e questa tua fantasia governa, in parte la visione della realtà e ti fa vedere reale cose che sono tuoi desideri. La mente fa cose strane...

Se fossi al tuo posto, io affronterei uno ad uno i discorsi, in ordine. 

E come fondamento a tutti i discorsi metterei la chiarezza. 

Ne potrebbe uscire anche qualcosa di molto bello per voi...

Quanto è aperta tua moglie in termini di sessualità, anche alternativa? 
Hai spazio di dialogo con lei?


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti senti malato? Dopo vent'anni che ti scopi la stessa praticamente è un incesto, ti viene servita su un piatto d'argento una dose di vita e ti senti malato?
> :rotfl:


Beh, ammettilo dai...

vai in giro a dire DA MASCHIO che trovi eccitante che tua moglie sia desiderabile e desiderata da qualcun altro. 

Quando ho detto che G. trova eccitante e stimolante pensare che io sono desiderata e ci si diverte pure ed è gioco complice fra noi, è partita tutta una roba, giudicante, su cuckold e compagnia a cavallo. 

Noi ne abbiamo riso. Sappiamo cosa c'è fra noi.
G. è consapevole del suo essere maschio ed è libero, anche per sua costituzione, dal sentirsi costretto, da qualche parte a dimostrare alcunchè a chicchessia. 
Io sono consapevole del mio essere femmina e non sento di dovere niente a nessuno. A questo livello poi se mi scassano i maroni non ho il minimo problema a darle nei denti. 

MA non è che mi ci sono svegliata eh...e nemmeno G. 

LA questione del malato, fra l'altro, non è una sua invenzione...è del DSMV la revisione riguardo le parafilie. 
E non se ne parla. O se se ne parla se ne parla male. 

Addirittura in una boiata supermegagalattica come le 50 sfumature, lui è un malato che viene guarito e "normalizzato" dall'amore puro di lei che sacrifica (rende sacra) la sua purezza per salvarlo dalle perversioni...brrrr:scared::scared:


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che sia vero... non so chi sia ma nei comportamenti di mia moglie si leggono chiaramente alcuni segni che non lasciano dubbi. Parlarne con lei, non saprei proprio da dove iniziare visto che corro il rischio di scatenare un processo che può portarmi a perderla e a disfare la famiglia. Mi sento molto inadeguato e malato.


malato non mi pari.    inadeguato, boh, bisogna capire rispetto a che cosa

al massimo sei un tantino incoerente col nick che ti sei scelto, chè Otello di certo non si sentiva eccitato al pensiero che Desdemona lo tradisse.    oltre che spaventato da un sentimento che stai provando e che non conosci


----------



## disincantata (3 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Sono sposato da quansi vent'anni con una donna che ho molto amata e dalla quale sono stato molto amato.
> Non scendo nei particolari ma ora ho il fondato sospetto che mia moglie mi stia tradendo con un'altro uomo.
> E qui la cosa si complica... non vorrei mai perderla e non vorrei mai che la nostra famiglia ne venisse distrutta, la amo e la desidero ma...
> Non riesco a provare vera gelosia per lei... al contrario mi sento quasi elettrizzato ed eccitato pensando a cosa possa fare con qualcun'altro. Mi sento completamente incoscente e immaturo nel non riuscire a realizzare cha forse sta succedendo qualcosa di grave mentre come in ragazzetto perverso sono infoiato dal lato pruriginoso della cosa.
> ...



Se ti senti così,  spero davvero che tua moglie abbia un altro. Scusa ma non si puo' leggere  uno che ha il sospetto di essere tradito e gode.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Sono sposato da quansi vent'anni con una donna che ho molto amata e dalla quale sono stato molto amato.
> Non scendo nei particolari ma ora ho il fondato sospetto che mia moglie mi stia tradendo con un'altro uomo.
> E qui la cosa si complica... non vorrei mai perderla e non vorrei mai che la nostra famiglia ne venisse distrutta, la amo e la desidero ma...
> Non riesco a provare vera gelosia per lei... al contrario mi sento quasi elettrizzato ed eccitato pensando a cosa possa fare con qualcun'altro. Mi sento completamente incoscente e immaturo nel non riuscire a realizzare cha forse sta succedendo qualcosa di grave mentre come in ragazzetto perverso sono infoiato dal lato pruriginoso della cosa.
> ...


No non mi è mai successo

Non mi è chiaro se sei eccitato che LEI coltivi a tua insaputa (eccitato da una parte di lei che ti nega, eventualmente) o se sei eccitato all'idea in genere di cosa faccia con un altro

Idea Che (aggiungo) potevi pure avere in precedenza, e a quanto leggo non ci hai invece mai pensato

E benvenuto!


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ti senti così,  spero davvero che tua moglie abbia un altro. Scusa ma non si puo' leggere  uno che ha il *sospetto di essere tradito e gode*.


Se non ho capito male, mica è il tradimento, il fatto che lei si nasconda, che lo fa godere. 

Anzi, quello lo spaventa perchè potrebbe segnare la fine o comunque essere l'inizio di una bufera. 

Quello che lo eccita è il pensiero che la moglie sia desiderabile e desiderata da un altro. E che dia seguito alla cosa. 

Che è una cosa che può benissimo stare all'interno di una relazione di coppia. Se entrambi NE SONO CONSAPEVOLI e se da parte di entrambi è CONSENSUALE. Se è un gioco di coppia, in cui si è complici. E non avversari.


----------



## disincantata (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male, mica è il tradimento, il fatto che lei si nasconda, che lo fa godere.
> 
> Anzi, quello lo spaventa perchè potrebbe segnare la fine o comunque essere l'inizio di una bufera.
> 
> ...



Non mi sembra questo sia un gioco di coppia o una fantasia. 

Lui dice di amarla ma di avere la certezza di essere tradito.

Come prima reazione scleri.  Non pensi, prima ancora di far scoppiare la bombra al rischio di perdere la famiglia, o a cosa fa lei a letto con l'altro.  Vuoi solo la verita'.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male, mica è il tradimento, il fatto che lei si nasconda, che lo fa godere.
> 
> Anzi, quello lo spaventa perchè potrebbe segnare la fine o comunque essere l'inizio di una bufera.
> 
> ...


Tutto fila, ma..

Quel "non voglio perderla" ripetuto alcune volte mi sa di treno partito che si cerca di prendere in corsa

I giochi sono falsati in partenza, qui eventualmente il "di nascosto" è una componente che esiste, e non può esser accantonata perché stona o sciupa un teorico quadretto

Secondo me


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra questo sia un gioco di coppia o una fantasia.
> 
> Lui dice di amarla ma di avere la certezza di essere tradito.
> 
> Come prima reazione scleri.  Non pensi, prima ancora di far scoppiare la bombra al rischio di perdere la famiglia, o a cosa fa lei a letto con l'altro.  Vuoi solo la verita'.


Certo che non è un gioco di coppia. Perchè lo sia serve che si sia parlati, e non poco e nemmeno superficialmente. 

Ma sembra che nella testa di lui la reazione sia stata l'innesco del gioco. Che per ora è in solitaria. 

Tanto che ha paura del fatto che a lui è scattato il gioco e invece magari si trova davanti ad un potenziale disastro. 
E si giudica incosciente perchè il gioco si "fa sentire" più della paura. 

Ma la paura è lì, tanto che non riesce a trovare il coraggio di prendere in mano la matassa e provare a scioglierla. 

Credo che ognuno reagisca a suo modo. E che non esista un modo giusto o sbagliato di reagire. 
Esiste il modo che fa trovare la strada per stare bene. 

Certo è che  se lui e sua moglie non si parlano, non ne esce niente di buono. 

Ma prima di parlare con sua moglie, magari sarebbe necessario che lui processasse questa cosa. E le desse una collocazione dentro di lui. 

Anche perchè in ogni caso, io penso che la base di alcuni giochi che si spingono fuori dal seminato abbia da essere la chiarezza e la condivisione. 

E questa a loro manca. 
Tanto che lui è solo che si dibatte fra il dolore per l'ipotesi di un tradimento con le conseguenze del caso e il fatto che certi immaginari sulla moglie lo eccitano. 

E ribadisco, io dubito che sia eccitato dal tradimento in sè. 

Credo sia altro. 

Ma questo però lo deve capire lui.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto fila, ma..
> 
> Quel "non voglio perderla" ripetuto alcune volte mi sa di treno partito che si cerca di prendere in corsa
> 
> ...


Infatti.

Per questo suggerivo di separare i piani. 

E partire da quello del fare chiarezza. 

Perchè anche la "paura di perdere" può essere parte dell'eccitazione, ma giocata insieme, in condivisione se no diventa una cosa inutilmente rischiosa...e serve una buona conoscenza di se stessi e dell'altro per poter prendere le paure e "pervertirle" in piacere condiviso.

Non è roba che fai dalla sera alla mattina. E non mi sembra che loro siano qui. 

Sono quei giochi che se li fai a cazzum ti giochi cose che valgono ben di più di un gioco. 

Sempre secondo me ovviamente.

MA anche ignorare le proprie sensazioni e i propri desideri porta disastri.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> MA anche ignorare le proprie sensazioni e i propri desideri porta disastri.


Ma sicuramente..

Diciamo che a ora la "paura di perderla" domina tutto..

E nessuno ci dice che lei abbia già fatto un contratto x affittare una casetta per andare a vivere col nuovo uomo, e tra una settimana gli fa i saluti di rito

Poi lui in solitaria può e deve riflettere su tutto questo, ma è appunto in solitaria. Che abbia in testa lei in relazione a loro due come coppia non si sa

E mi piacerebbe che scrivesse (se gli va) quali sarebbero i segnali inequivocabili circa il fatto che frequenti un altro.

Anche x capire se c'è del fumo o della sostanza, come accennavi anche te


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente..
> 
> Diciamo che a ora la "paura di perderla" domina tutto..
> 
> ...


E' il famoso ognun per sè e circolarmente insieme all'altro.

C'è questa cosa che lo fa vergognare di sè. E la vergogna la si deve attraversare, se non si vuole rimanerci invischiati dentro. 

E fino a quando lui si vergogna di sè, non può neanche avere la lucidità necessaria per parlare con sua moglie.

E' tutto un minestrone...

Il tradimento è menzogna. E non si può giocare insieme mentendosi sulle regole del gioco. 
Ognuno gioca per sè.

E anche il giocar per sè, d'altro canto, dice qualcosa della relazione. 
Se no si giocherebbe insieme. 

Io partirei dallo svelare eventuali menzogne. Da parte della moglie. SE ci sono. 

E prima di giocare serve anche indagare i perchè di quelle menzogne. 

Ma escludere il gioco è escludere una parte di lui che invece io penso sia doveroso preservare e proteggere. 
Perchè lo rappresenta. In quello che è.

Mi spiace molto, sempre, quando desideri non convenzionali vengono trasformati in malattia solo perchè qualcuno ha stabilito cosa è sano e cosa no. 

E ci tengo a ricordare che fino a non molti anni fa essere omossesuali era una malattia.
MA le cose cambiano. Fortunatamente. 

Che poi gli individui, tutti, possano avere cose da risolvere dentro di loro..........bene. 
Significa che si è vivi e non si sta vegetando ai bordi del bosco incantato.  

Spero di spiegarmi

Non è il gioco che sostengo. Non ne vedo le condizioni. Sarebbe una farsa. 
Sostengo il non vergognarsi del piacere, in termini di fantasie fra l'altro, di un gioco. 

Perchè quel vergognarsi toglie libertà anche a tutte le decisioni che possono essere prese riguardo a se stessi.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il qualunquismo  (Tm)


Po' esse


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il ragazzo è destabilizzato, non infierire


Meglio io del club del cucito 


ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, ammettilo dai...
> 
> vai in giro a dire DA MASCHIO che trovi eccitante che tua moglie sia desiderabile e desiderata da qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Ma certo che lo dico. Ma che mi scopo una cozza? Oltretutto in contesti del genere lato terzo incomodo mi sono trovato abbastanza spesso. Mai fatto nulla perché di svegliare il marito non me ne è mai fregato un cazzo, ma ti posso assicurare che puoi avere 50 centimetri di cazzo fra le cosce ma non è me che cerchi con gli occhi, cerchi il tuo uomo.
Uno che teme un confronto del genere Davvero è poco sicuro di se


oriente70 ha detto:


> Po' esse


Ma davvero


----------



## oriente70 (3 Gennaio 2018)

Come diceva un grande imprenditore provare per credere.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Meglio io del club del cucito
> 
> Ma certo che lo dico. Ma che mi scopo una cozza? Oltretutto in contesti del genere lato terzo incomodo mi sono trovato abbastanza spesso. Mai fatto nulla perché di svegliare il marito non me ne è mai fregato un cazzo, ma ti posso assicurare che puoi avere 50 centimetri di cazzo fra le cosce ma non è me che cerchi con gli occhi, cerchi il tuo uomo.
> Uno che teme un confronto del genere Davvero è poco sicuro di se
> ...


Ma guarda che con me sfondi una porta aperta 

Sto solo sottolineando gli stereotipi che girano attorno ad una visione del genere. Del maschio. 
Sorvolo sulla donna, che mi ripeterei. 

Che, non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, l'omo ha da puzzà! (si dice):carneval:

E questo tipo di sicurezza, quella che descrivi, presuppone una certa presenza a sè. Che non è comunque da tutti. 

Anche senza il terzo incomodo eh. 
Anzi, soprattutto e prima senza il terzo incomodo. Che se la si trova nel terzo incomodo...ecco, sarebbe solo un'ennesima delega. 

Questo per rimanere sulla teoria. 

Per la pratica, di quello che porta otello, mi sembra che la strada sia ancora lunga. Visto che si sente inadeguato e malato anche solo al pensiero di certi pensieri. 

Il tutto complicato dal fatto che il terzo incomodo, quando è condiviso nella coppia, ci entra per condivisione e con il consenso di entrambi. 

Mentre in questo caso lui sospetta che lei gli stia nascondendo cose. 

E in questi giochi, il nascondere è il peggior presupposto ci possa essere. 

giocare insieme, non perdere lo sguardo significa essersi toccati giù in fondo. Avere una sicurezza del legame che io credo non sia poi così diffusa. 
Anche perchè costa fatica da diversi punti di vista. 

Poi...di mio, non potrei stare con un uomo che è in competizione con gli altri uomini. 

Il suo sguardo deve essere centrato e puntato su di me. 
Come il mio è centrato e puntato su di lui. 

Qualunque sia la posizione in cui si sta giocando. 

MA non perdere lo sguardo uno sull'altro mica è roba scontata. 
E soprattutto non è un qualcosa che avviene per sbaglio o soltanto a letto. 
E qualcosa di ricercato e costruito. Condiviso e desiderato. 

E più che altro è un percorso comune. 

Ingrediente che in questa storia sembra manchi. Il percorso comune.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E
> 
> Io partirei dallo svelare eventuali menzogne. Da parte della moglie. SE ci sono.


Io invece partirei da quello che (a me pare) sembra essere il suo primario allarme, e cioè il "non vorrei perderla" (con allegata famiglia, se c'è)

Per il quale anche la menzogna digerita fintamente può o potrebbe essere un prezzo equo da pagare

Poi.. con calma, avendo messo al sicuro (nel momento) quanto sembra rappresenti la sua primaria priorità, passare eventualmente al resto..


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io invece partirei da quello che (a me pare) sembra essere il suo primario allarme, e cioè il "non vorrei perderla" (con allegata famiglia, se c'è)
> 
> Per il quale *anche la menzogna digerita fintamente può o potrebbe essere un prezzo equo da pagare
> *
> Poi.. con calma, avendo messo al sicuro (nel momento) quanto sembra rappresenti la sua primaria priorità, passare eventualmente al resto..


Non capisco. 

Non capisco come si possa passare ad un resto che presuppone il potersi guardare negli occhi apertamente sostenendo uno lo sguardo dell'altro avendo come base una menzogna. 

Le menzogne secondo me servono ad altro. 

Ma forse non ho capito cosa intendi. 

Io sono piuttosto convinta che certi giochi, che mettono fortemente in gioco un legame, non sia saggio giocarli su un legame traballante. 

Poi, voglio dire, non è il mio culo ad essere in gioco.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che se la si trova nel terzo incomodo...ecco, sarebbe solo un'ennesima delega.


Non necessariamente. Un supporto magari si.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> 
> Non capisco come si possa passare ad un resto che presuppone il potersi guardare negli occhi apertamente sostenendo uno lo sguardo dell'altro avendo come base una menzogna.
> 
> ...


Cerco di spiegarmi..
Dovrebbe venir semplice, dato che sia io sia te, pur con modalità quantità e motivazioni sicuramente diverse, abbiamo la prospettiva del traditore

La menzogna nel tradimento non è un optional, ma fa parte del pacchetto.

"Dove sei stato di bello oggi?"

"Ho fatto un giro in centro, nulla di che"

Sto mentendo.

Io traditore ho scelto per X motivi di tenerti fuori da quel che ho fatto oggi, è una scelta mia libera e consapevole

Se io tradito "sfondo" è voglio entrare laddove TU scientemente hai scelto di tenermi fuori, avendo informazioni segrete, sto aggredendo uno spazio TUO

Io voglio dire che posso anche "rispettare" ad oggi questa tua scelta, e non "sfondare"

Ma magari posso in altra sede, è in "momenti nostri" (quelli si, indiscutibilmente nostri) parlarti e provare a toccare sfere che potrebbero interessarti.

Il tutto senza bisogno di sfondare uno spazio che, a torto o a ragione, hai scientemente scelto di usare tenendomi fuori.

Non so se è più chiaro..


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2018)

Otello, scusa la domanda: soffri di problemi di erezione?


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non necessariamente. Un supporto magari si.


Umh...il terzo come supporto allo sguardo fra i due? 

Non mi convince molto sai.

Se il legame non è solido, traballa anche se il terzo è un terzo perfetto. 

Il terzo, per quanto abile possa essere nel farsi attraversare dagli immaginari della coppia, non si può sostituire al legame di coppia, il filo che tiene uniti mentre si viaggia negli immaginari.

Poi, come in tutto, dipende da quali territori si sta attraversando. E a quale profondità. 

Adesso come adesso, per quanto mi riguarda, il terzo sarebbe un toy. 

Non che questo gli levi alcunchè. 
Magari poi ci si mangia pure gli spaghetti insieme e si finisce la serata a chiacchiere. 

MA. Il gioco sarebbe solo ed esclusivamente col mio uomo. E non ci sarebbe gioco se il gioco del mio uomo non fosse solo ed esclusivamente con me. 

Che significa, in soldoni, che nasce da noi viaggia in noi e finisce in noi. 

E un gioco di esclusività. Per come la vedo io. 

Il terzo è una cosa che mettiamo in comune. E mettere in comune presuppone che il territorio che si condivide sia ben delineato e stabile. 

Anche perchè gli scossoni, quando si viaggia da queste parte, sono imprevedibili. 

Se poi tutto questo lo calo in una relazione che non ha lo spazio di parola libera, a maggior ragione prima di affidarci nelle mani di un terzo controllerei ben bene il territorio e definirei limiti, confini etc etc. 

Non penso che questo tipo di giochi possano essere giocati fuori da un contesto di estrema chiarezza. 

In particolare quando non si tratta di una relazione clandestina ma di una relazione che porta con sè un progetto di vita che dura da tempo. 

Fra amici, le cautele sarebbero diverse. 

Ma con il mio uomo non lascerei che il terzo sia un supporto alla base relazionale. 
Semmai un supporto nel gioco. Un buon giocatore, che a sua volta conosce gioco e regole e le condivide. 

Ma la base è nostra. Intoccabile ed esclusiva.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi..
> Dovrebbe venir semplice, dato che sia io sia te, pur con modalità quantità e motivazioni sicuramente diverse, abbiamo la prospettiva del traditore
> 
> La menzogna nel tradimento non è un optional, ma fa parte del pacchetto.
> ...


Sì, così è più chiaro. 

In soldoni dici che entreresti con cautela nel discorso, senza sfondare, perchè l'obiettivo sarebbe comunque quello di arrivare all'esplicitazione di quello che sta sotto. 

Giusto? 

Se ho ben capito, sì, sono d'accordo. 

MA. In una relazione a cui tengo, non fonderei il gioco sul bypassare la menzogna. 

Con calma, vorrei che mi venisse spiegato il perchè e il percome. 

Se da traditrice mi trovassi in una situazione così, non giocherei col mio uomo senza prima aver fatto chiarezza su ogni aspetto. Di me traditrice intendo. Vorrei che non ci fosse nessun non detto. Nè da parte mia nè da parte sua. 

Sarebbe una occasione troppo importante per sprecarla lasciando dei non detti. 

Ed in ogni caso...buh...noi stiamo ragionando sul nulla. 

Lui sente queste cose. 

MA sua moglie?

Se prima non si capiscono su cosa sta avvenendo nella loro relazione, ogni altra cosa rischia di diventare un boomerang.  

E con calma e gesso, io inizierei esattamente da lì. 

Rischia altrimenti di diventare un gioco autoreferenziale e anche piuttosto distruttivo. 

Sono giochi di esclusività, quelli con i terzi. E se l'esclusività non è chiara, con cosa si sta giocando?

Ovviamente sto parlando di relazioni di coppia. 
Come dicevo ad arcistufo, se sto giocando fra amici, la strada sarebbe diversa.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Umh...il terzo come supporto allo sguardo fra i due?
> 
> Non mi convince molto sai.
> 
> ...


Fifona :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fifona :rotfl:




Anche. 

Perchè no? 

La paura è una buona compagna, se serve a tenere il fulcro su quel che si ritiene importante. 

Altro discorso è la paura che inchioda e non permette di muovere un passo in nessuna direzione. O fa muovere come criceti sulla ruotina.

E In giochi di questo tipo, che per me sono giochi di esclusività, quel che è importante è nutrire il legame. 

Quindi il terzo (la terza) non è sostegno o supporto. 
E' un ingrediente. Niente di più e niente di meno. 

Se il terzo (la terza) dovesse iniziare ad avere una funzione di supporto, anche soltanto, starebbe entrando in un territorio che non l* riguarda. 

Il timone è mio e della coppia. E di nessun altro. 

Oltre che paurosetta, sono anche molto territoriale.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

[MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION], mi manchi. Sallo


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche.
> 
> Perchè no?
> 
> ...


 un legame ipernutrito si spoglia del lusso di poter fallire. Signora dell'isola, la saluta il vento che gonfia le vele


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION], mi manchi. Sallo


 anche a me. E lo sai benissimo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION], mi manchi. Sallo


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> un legame ipernutrito si spoglia del *lusso di poter fallire*. Signora dell'isola, la saluta il vento che gonfia le vele


Quello è un lusso che nessun nutrimento può togliere. 

Salvo il nutrimento sia l'illusione. 
Secondo me. 
Ed in ogni caso, non è che non vedere o non guardare, neghi quel che è. 

...Signora dell'isola mi piace 

e mi hai fatto venire in mente questa

[video=youtube;bv-1sMy5c4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv-1sMy5c4w[/video]


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> anche a me. E lo sai benissimo


mi prendi in giro


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, così è più chiaro.
> 
> In soldoni dici che entreresti con cautela nel discorso, senza sfondare, perchè l'obiettivo sarebbe comunque quello di arrivare all'esplicitazione di quello che sta sotto.
> 
> ...


Si, hai capito benissimo 

Chiaro che poi le cose possono venire fuori con calma.. con il terreno giusto eventualmente preparato..

Ma.. se io "scopro" che tu di nascosto vai a ballare il liscio (prendo un esempio casto proprio per rendere l'idea) e scopro che a me piacerebbe da morire venire e vederti ballare il liscio (ipotesi) non è necessario partire con la menzogna che sei una sudicia che non vai affatto a lavorare dopo cena in ufficio... Ma va a ballare il liscio!!

Posso prenderla alla larga.. avvicinarmi alla cosa diversamente

Poi.. come detto.. si parla del nulla.. e magari il liscio lo vuoi andare a ballare con chi ti pare e senza me tra i coglioni a farti gli applausi e le foto da postare su fb

Perché così ti garba

Aggiungo che, se la priorità di lui (che magari non esiste un lui) sembra essere NON PERDERLA partire all'attacco per ritrovarsi in ginocchio a implorare che faccia come vuole purché resti lì, può essere una volata

E non mi paiono contesti costruttivi


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, hai capito benissimo
> 
> Chiaro che poi le cose possono venire fuori con calma.. con il terreno giusto eventualmente preparato..
> 
> ...


Sì, sono d'accordo. 

In particolare sul grassetto. 

Anche perchè non ci sarebbe nessun tipo di condivisione in una posizione come quella del grassetto. E, a mio parere, nessuna base per un gioco a due.

Il potere verrebbe completamente ceduto, ma non per il desiderio di farlo e nemmeno da una posizione di forza in sè e per sè. 
Sarebbe la paura a dominare e tenere la barra delle decisioni. 

E se la paura può essere una buona compagna, non è una buona guida. 
La paura serve. 
Servirla, invece, mette in posizioni di cui non si sa il prezzo...ma è sempre e comunque alto. 

Per quello chiedevo a lui che rapporto ha la moglie con la sessualità.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi prendi in giro


No. Perché?
Io amo quella penna.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Perché?
> Io amo quella penna.


Perchè non mi ricordavo ci fossi quando scriveva anche lui. 

Sì, comunque. Piaceva molto anche a me. 
Dissacrante e disincantato al punto giusto. 

E politically incorrect


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè non mi ricordavo ci fossi quando scriveva anche lui.
> 
> Sì, comunque. Piaceva molto anche a me.
> Dissacrante e disincantato al punto giusto.
> ...


Ma scherzi? Sono entrato all'epoca dell'antologia


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? Sono entrato all'epoca dell'antologia


No che non scherzo 

Non mi ricordavo...so essere particolarmente stordita eh...non credere.


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No che non scherzo
> 
> Non mi ricordavo...so essere particolarmente stordita eh...non credere.


non ti preoccupare... ci crediamo


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare... ci crediamo


sciocchino :carneval:


----------



## arula (4 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che sia vero... non so chi sia ma nei comportamenti di mia moglie si leggono chiaramente alcuni segni che non lasciano dubbi. Parlarne con lei, non saprei proprio da dove iniziare visto che corro il rischio di scatenare un processo che può portarmi a perderla e a disfare la famiglia. Mi sento molto inadeguato e malato.


Ma semplicemente approfittare trombando con lei  come non ci fosse un domani come la vedi?
dato che ti senti così come un adolescente che guarda dal buco della serratura, asseconda la cosa, no?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> è successo a qualcuno di voi?


Con la mia ex amante ho avuto fantasie cuckold, ne abbiamo anche parlato. Ma quando poi l'ha fatto davvero ne ho sofferto davvero tanto.
È il problema di tutte le fantasie "estreme": fino a che restano fantasie, sono innocue ed eccitanti. Quando poi si avverano possono cambiare volto in modo drammatico.
Attento...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2018)

*...*

[MENTION=7408]ComeOtello[/MENTION] .. ancora arazzato?

O i bollenti spiriti di ieri sera hanno lasciato spazio a un fastidioso e inspiegabile prurito al capo??


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con la mia ex amante ho avuto fantasie cuckold, ne abbiamo anche parlato. Ma quando poi l'ha fatto davvero ne ho sofferto davvero tanto.
> È il problema di tutte le fantasie "estreme": fino a che restano fantasie, sono innocue ed eccitanti. Quando poi si avverano possono cambiare volto in modo drammatico.
> Attento...


Vero.

Nel caso in particolare possono anche essere pensieri per dominare pensieri non riconducibili a qualcosa di integrabile nella propria esperienza.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Nel caso in particolare possono anche essere pensieri per dominare pensieri non riconducibili a qualcosa di integrabile nella propria esperienza.


Io sono comunque convinto che, quello dei cuckold, sia sempre un meccanismo di difesa.


----------



## arula (5 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io sono comunque convinto che, quello dei cuckold, sia sempre un meccanismo di difesa.


A parte che ho dovuto cercarlo e vabbè... ma perchè dobbiamo per forza usare i termini inglesi quando ne esistono di italiani? ma questa è una mia battaglia personale contro i mulini a vento...
sono curiosa e con tua moglie mai di questi pensieri?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> A parte che ho dovuto cercarlo e vabbè... ma perchè dobbiamo per forza usare i termini inglesi quando ne esistono di italiani? ma questa è una mia battaglia personale contro i mulini a vento...
> sono curiosa e con tua moglie mai di questi pensieri?


Anch'io la penso come te. Ma, in questo caso, qual è l'equivalente in italiano?

La moglie... che c'entra la moglie... è un meccanismo che, nel mio caso, si è azionato solo con l'amante.
Mai avuto prima.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso come te. Ma, in questo caso, qual è l'equivalente in italiano?
> 
> La moglie... che c'entra la moglie... è un meccanismo che, nel mio caso, si è azionato solo con l'amante.
> Mai avuto prima.


Della serie tutte puttane tranne mia madre mia moglie e mia sorella.


----------



## arula (5 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Della serie tutte puttane tranne mia madre mia moglie e mia sorella.


ma infatti mi incuriosiva quello
perche non capisco quando la moglie diventa na roba intoccabile
e se è dovuto alla moglie stessa o al marito....
quand'è che si diventa moglie?
sicuramente con i figli ci può essere questa cosa, ma anche prima fra matrimonio e un non ben definito momento o solo dai figli in poi?

PS per [MENTION=7184]Orbis Tertius[/MENTION] : troilismo o triolismo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Della serie tutte puttane tranne mia madre mia moglie e mia sorella.


O forse certi "giochi" sono preferibili per qualcuno quando non sono coinvolti i sentimenti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Della serie tutte puttane tranne mia madre mia moglie e mia sorella.


Mi soni spiegato male io: era l'ex amante a provocarmi questo. Non in quanto amante, ma in quanto lei.
Ci fossimo sposati, oggi sarei qui a raccontarvi una storia di triolismo. Dico bene, [MENTION=7192]arula[/MENTION] ?


----------



## arula (5 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi soni spiegato male io: era l'ex amante a provocarmi questo. Non in quanto amante, ma in quanto lei.
> Ci fossimo sposati, oggi sarei qui a raccontarvi una storia di triolismo. Dico bene, @_arula_ ?


 ahahaha yes


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> ahahaha yes


Yes... :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2018)

I meccanismi dell’attrazIone sessuale passano attraverso strade diverse.
Esiste l’attrazione per la mente, per particolari del corpo, per le situazioni, per la condivisione di fantasie o di progetti, per la competizione per il possesso e quindi la supremazia su gli altri...e molte altre cose.


----------



## ComeOtello (7 Gennaio 2018)

*Sono veramente confuso*

Quando ho scritto il mio primo messaggio non pensavo di scatenare una cascata di risposte tanto lunga, tanto carica di significati profonti ma anche tanto priva di conclusioni per me...

In questi gioni le cose sono lievemente maturate... la mia sicurezza di essere tradito è aumentata. Prove concrete hanno dato supporto a quello che già sentivo.
Il rapporto con mia moglie si è trasformato e lei è diventata più agressiva... più piena di se, più padrona... non so se lei sappia che io so della sua relazione, ma ho l'impressione che non le importi molto di tenerla segreta...

Padossalmente mia moglie è diventata "menzogna pura" ma allo stesso tempo mi appare sincera e limpida quando dice "ti amo"; e lo fa senza che io la solleciti o lo chieda.

Io non sono in grado di rispondere se non in maniera attonita chiudendo tutte le vie di comunicazione e subendo. Subisco i suoi sbalzi d'umore e i suoi baci, le discussioni e i nostri rapporti sessuali nervosi e irruenti.

Mi riconosco in molto di quello che è stato scritto sulla mia situazione e devo dire che forse è vero che la mia eccitazione deriva dal fatto di veder riconosciuto il fascino di mia moglie anche da altri e sconosciuti uomini ma non è solo questo... e cosa altro sia non so bene.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2018)

io glielo direi, che hai capito, anche se non sai esattamente come stanno le cose


----------



## MariLea (7 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Quando ho scritto il mio primo messaggio non pensavo di scatenare una cascata di risposte tanto lunga, tanto carica di significati profonti ma anche tanto priva di conclusioni per me...
> 
> In questi gioni le cose sono lievemente maturate... la mia sicurezza di essere tradito è aumentata. Prove concrete hanno dato supporto a quello che già sentivo.
> Il rapporto con mia moglie si è trasformato e lei è diventata più agressiva... più piena di se, *più padrona*... non so se lei sappia che io so della sua relazione, ma ho l'impressione che non le importi molto di tenerla segreta...
> ...


Mi sa che volete le stesse cose...



perplesso ha detto:


> io glielo direi, che hai capito, anche se non sai esattamente come stanno le cose


Solo se è sicuro di ciò che vuole e di conseguenza come affrontare la situazione.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Io non sono in grado di rispondere se non in maniera attonita chiudendo tutte le vie di comunicazione e subendo. Subisco i suoi sbalzi d'umore e i suoi baci, le discussioni e i nostri rapporti sessuali nervosi e irruenti.
> 
> .


È un bel rapporto movimentato, mi pare..

Ma.. in casa qualche panno da stendere o qualche bolletta da pagare, a distrarre il vostro impeto, ogni tanto vi capita?

O è sempre così?

No.. perché dico... : Alla fine di concreto sul piatto in tavola.. come cose concretamente avvenute e accertate..  direi che non c'è un fico secco, o no?


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Sono sposato da quansi vent'anni con una donna che ho molto amata e dalla quale sono stato molto amato.
> Non scendo nei particolari ma ora ho il fondato sospetto che mia moglie mi stia tradendo con un'altro uomo.
> E qui la cosa si complica... non vorrei mai perderla e non vorrei mai che la nostra famiglia ne venisse distrutta, la amo e la desidero ma...
> Non riesco a provare vera gelosia per lei... al contrario mi sento quasi elettrizzato ed eccitato pensando a cosa possa fare con qualcun'altro. Mi sento completamente incoscente e immaturo nel non riuscire a realizzare cha forse sta succedendo qualcosa di grave mentre come in ragazzetto perverso sono infoiato dal lato pruriginoso della cosa.
> ...


È la fase della triangolazione del desiderio.
Desideri di più tua moglie attraverso il desiderio riflesso di un altro.
Poi passa quando ti rendi conto che sei tu a essere messo da parte.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male, mica è il tradimento, il fatto che lei si nasconda, che lo fa godere.
> 
> Anzi, quello lo spaventa perchè potrebbe segnare la fine o comunque essere l'inizio di una bufera.
> 
> ...


Non c'è nulla di strano. Tutti noi desideriamo di più ciò che è desiderato dagli altri.
Probabilmente questa fase è successiva a un calo del desiderio.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con la mia ex amante ho avuto fantasie cuckold, ne abbiamo anche parlato. Ma quando poi l'ha fatto davvero ne ho sofferto davvero tanto.
> È il problema di tutte le fantasie "estreme": fino a che restano fantasie, sono innocue ed eccitanti. Quando poi si avverano possono cambiare volto in modo drammatico.
> Attento...


Eh già.
Le fantasie servono per ravvivare il rapporto.
Però quando vengono messe in pratica possono essere rischiose.
Bisogna essere molto consapevoli di quello che si fa e che si vuole.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Poi passa quando ti rendi conto che sei tu a essere messo da parte.


Eh già...


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti noi desideriamo di più ciò che è desiderato dagli altri.
> .


Sarò fatto strano io, ma... Nel mio modo di desiderare (non solo una persona ma anche un oggetto) l'incidenza del desiderio di altri ha valore pari a zero.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarò fatto strano io, ma... Nel mio modo di desiderare (non solo una persona ma anche un oggetto) l'incidenza del desiderio di altri ha valore pari a zero.


A me non sembri stano ma "normale"


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarò fatto strano io, ma... Nel mio modo di desiderare (non solo una persona ma anche un oggetto) l'incidenza del desiderio di altri ha valore pari a zero.


Sicuro?
Quindi meglio Skoda che Audi?
A pari prezzo, intendo.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> Quindi meglio Skoda che Audi?
> A pari prezzo, intendo.


Ma è gusto personale
Da me danno le Audi le Skoda e le Volkswagen come auto aziendali
C'è gente che ha scelto la Skoda
E poi parlavamo di persone, direi che il paragone con le auto regge un tantino poco


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma è gusto personale
> Da me danno le Audi le Skoda e le Volkswagen come auto aziendali
> C'è gente che ha scelto la Skoda
> E poi parlavamo di persone, direi che il paragone con le auto regge un tantino poco


Skorpio ha parlato anche di oggetti.
Audi costa di più rispetto a Skoda a parità di modelli perché è più richiesta.
Diamo più valore a quello che viene desiderato di più dagli altri.
Nel caso delle persone Twinpeaks tempo fa aveva spiegato bene la questione della triangolazione del desiderio.


----------



## francoff (8 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma è gusto personale
> Da me danno le Audi le Skoda e le Volkswagen come auto aziendali
> C'è gente che ha scelto la Skoda
> E poi parlavamo di persone, direi che il paragone con le auto regge un tantino poco


tu  cosa hai scelto?  buon anno a te e a tutti


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> tu  cosa hai scelto?  buon anno a te e a tutti


Non ho diritto ad auto aziendale 
Buon anno anche a te


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio ha parlato anche di oggetti.
> Audi costa di più rispetto a Skoda a parità di modelli perché è più richiesta.
> Diamo più valore a quello che viene desiderato di più dagli altri.
> Nel caso delle persone Twinpeaks tempo fa aveva spiegato bene la questione della triangolazione del desiderio.


Tu desideri quello che piace a te o quello che desiderano gli altri?
Io non sono così influenzabile per esempio


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> tu  cosa hai scelto?  buon anno a te e a tutti


Hyundai Santa Fe.
Molto razionalmente, direi.
Avrei preferito un'Infinità o una Cayenne, o una Mustang ma non me le posso permettere.
Ci si accontenta.:sonar:
Sulla triangolazione del desiderio ha scritto anche René Girard.
Non è roba che mi invento io, eh.


----------



## francoff (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hyundai Santa Fe.
> Molto razionalmente, direi.
> Avrei preferito un'Infinità o una Cayenne, o una Mustang ma non me le posso permettere.
> Ci si accontenta.
> ...


della triangolazione del desiderio non sapevo nulla....ho letto e mi ha colpito. ho sempre pensato ad una omosessaulità latente in chi prova certi desideri, la teoria che hai espresso invece ha una visione completamente differente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> Quindi meglio Skoda che Audi?
> A pari prezzo, intendo.


Oggi, mi sento di dire, che non prenerei Audi solo perchè la vogliono tutti. E' un immagine, nient'altro che uno status.
Una volta l'avrei scelta proprio per questo.
Oggi non mi fermerei al gruppo Volkswagen, mi guarderei in giro e valuterei più attentamente. Il prezzo non fa la miglior macchina, spesso dettato dalle richieste.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> Quindi meglio Skoda che Audi?
> A pari prezzo, intendo.


Meglio Audi.

Ma perché mi piace... Non certo perché piace a tanti


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu desideri quello che piace a te o quello che desiderano gli altri?
> Io non sono così influenzabile per esempio


Un mio amico una volta mi confidò che con la sua donna voleva sentirsi "invidiato" tipo quando andava nei locali

Nulla di particolare... Semplicemente non è così per tutti

Anche perché lo trovo anche un modo per far dipendere il tuo piacere e soddisfazione in coppia anche da altri estranei

Che se magari quella sera guardano un'altra, ti mandano in crisi...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un mio amico una volta mi confidò che con la sua donna voleva sentirsi "invidiato" tipo quando andava nei locali
> 
> Nulla di particolare... Semplicemente non è così per tutti
> 
> ...


Per me sono cose incomprensibili
Anche perchè sulla base di cosa chi non mi conosce o non conosce il mio uomo dovrebbe invidiarci?
Per l'aspetto fisico?
Boh è troppo lontano dal mio modo di essere


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me sono cose incomprensibili
> Anche perchè sulla base di cosa chi non mi conosce o non conosce il mio uomo dovrebbe invidiarci?
> Per l'aspetto fisico?
> Boh è troppo lontano dal mio modo di essere


Sicuramente solo per quello, o cmq per quanto "appare"

Credo che sia una modalità dei rosiconi, in genere

La volta che possono "far rosicare" qualcuno (nel loro modo di vedere) sfruttano quello che per loro diventa un piacere, sapendo che dall'altra parte (quando ci si son trovati) è stato o sarà un "soffrire" (rosicare)


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> della triangolazione del desiderio non sapevo nulla....ho letto e mi ha colpito. ho sempre pensato ad una omosessaulità latente in chi prova certi desideri, la teoria che hai espresso invece ha una visione completamente differente.


Anche a me aveva molto colpito quando la spiegò [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION].
Io non sarei in grado di fare altrettanto con la stessa puntualità, per cui evito di cimentarmi  , ma se riesci cerca i suoi interventi.
On line ho trovato qualche riferimento a Girard qui:
http://lafrusta.homestead.com/rec_girard.html


----------



## insane (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> Quindi meglio Skoda che Audi?
> A pari prezzo, intendo.


Il paragone non calza. Attualmente Skoda Audi Volkswagen e Seat sono praticamente le stesse macchine, prodotte dallo stesso gruppo, con in comune un infinita' di pezzi meccanici (pensa che nella gallardo il tachimetro aveva lo stesso display che avevo io nella A6). Cio' che cambia e' la rifinitura degli interni e la percezione di "prestigio"; la qualita' costruttiva e' la stessa.

Se ci sono dei polli che pagano 10k in piu' per avere i 4 anelli sul cofano a parita' di macchina (penso A4 vs Superb) peggio per loro, se IO dovessi prendere una macchina del gruppo VAG prenderei skoda tutta la vita (ma per fortuna mi e' passata la malattia per le tedesche gia' da un po'  )


----------



## arula (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> Quindi meglio Skoda che Audi?
> A pari prezzo, intendo.


Come fa ad essere a pari prezzo? è un ipotesi che non risulta veritiera...

fermo restando che per me sono solo utensili quindi non sono di sicuro una estimatrice, non puoi metterle comunque a pari prezzo;
anche per le persone ognuna ha qualcosa di bello e qualcosa di brutto....e ogni cosa ha il suo 'prezzo',
ma personalmente non mi è mai piaciuto fare le file.... neanche per l'apple anche se posso apprezzare l'articolo....


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> *Come fa ad essere a pari prezzo?* è un ipotesi che non risulta veritiera...
> 
> fermo restando che per me sono solo utensili quindi non sono di sicuro una estimatrice, non puoi metterle comunque a pari prezzo;
> anche per le persone ognuna ha qualcosa di bello e qualcosa di brutto....e ogni cosa ha il suo 'prezzo',
> ma personalmente non mi è mai piaciuto fare le file.... neanche per l'apple anche se posso apprezzare l'articolo....


E' dalla Golf IV serie almeno che Seat Skoda Volkswagen Audi usano praticamente le stesse componenti.
Ma Seat e Skoda hanno dalla loro un'immagine cheap per molti che determina una loro minore desiderabilità, specie per i modelli di gamma alta.
Difatti, come dici tu, non possono essere vendute a pari prezzo.
Se usciamo dal campo auto e ci inseriamo in quello abbigliamento e accessori, la cosa si comprende ancora di più.


----------



## arula (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' dalla Golf IV serie almeno che Seat Skoda Volkswagen Audi usano praticamente le stesse componenti.
> Ma Seat e Skoda hanno dalla loro un'immagine cheap per molti che determina una loro minore desiderabilità, specie per i modelli di gamma alta.
> Difatti, come dici tu, non possono essere vendute a pari prezzo.
> Se usciamo dal campo auto e ci inseriamo in quello abbigliamento e accessori, la cosa si comprende ancora di più.


Bè per dirla in termini economici... sono sempre stata attratta dalle nicchie di mercato...


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Bè per dirla in termini economici... sono sempre stata attratta dalle nicchie di mercato...


Un esempio di nicchia?
Nel campo della moda, per esempio, quanto conta il valore intrinseco o la desiderabilità dell'oggetto?
Meglio un maglione di pura lana norvegese o un capo d'alta moda che costa dieci volte tanto?
Per non parlare di orologi...


----------



## arula (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un esempio di nicchia?
> Nel campo della moda, per esempio, quanto conta il valore intrinseco o la desiderabilità dell'oggetto?
> Meglio un maglione di pura lana norvegese o un capo d'alta moda che costa dieci volte tanto?
> Per non parlare di orologi...


hai presente la teoria di nash? quella di the beautiful mind? la teoria dei giochi...

preferisco fare una cosa o percorrere una strada che non percorre nessuno piuttosto che prendere briciole in fila di una cosa che hanno tutti e il tutto di solito risulta a maggior rendimento....
quindi non tanto fra maglia norvegese o alta moda, ma mi allevo una pecora d'angora ahahahahahahaha

ps. se però solo quella è la scelta, la norvegese ... anche se l'alta moda ha il suo perchè nella folla ^-^


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2018)

*...*

Secondo me non sono esempi calzanti

Intanto il capo alla moda è alla portata di tutti, e non c'è competizione, si può comprare in 100 è siamo tutti contenti

A me da giovane piacevano i camperos, li avevano tutti ma piacevano anche a me, e se li volevo comprare, andavo al.negozio e fine.

Se mi piace una donna devo essere convinto io, non farmi convincere dalle sbavate degli altri uomini, sennò direi che sono una persona in leggera difficoltà

Se io sto con una donna, e per me è la donna che desidero in quel momento, io non ho bisogno proprio di nessuno.

Posso essere in cima a un monte o a teatro, invidiato da tutto il loggione, non me ne frega nulla

Il mio piacere non aumenta ne scende di nulla dal monte al teatro

La mia gioia è lei, non le grattate di incisivi di qualche sguardo invidioso


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me non sono esempi calzanti
> 
> Intanto il capo alla moda è alla portata di tutti, e non c'è competizione, si può comprare in 100 è siamo tutti contenti
> 
> ...


 questo lo si pensa solo quando si da valore a ciò che si ha ( riferito alla persona).

Ti ricordi il film l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo lo si pensa solo quando si da valore a ciò che si ha ( riferito alla persona).
> 
> Ti ricordi il film l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde?


Non l'ho visto...

Però come dire.. posso capire il "piacere" nella misura in cui l'invidia di qualcuno per "avere" noi qualcosa, doni piacere

E già  qui mi sentirei di tener fuori gli individui, al limite per gli oggetti potrei capirlo 

Ma conosco persone invidiose e che dalla parte degli "invidiati" ne prendono piacere.

Non è una fonte di piacere per me

Personalmente sentirmi invidiato mi imbarazza molto, se si parla di oggetti

E sentirmi invidiato per una donna che passeggiasse al mio fianco non mi aggiungerebbe piacere al poco o tanto piacere che avrei ad averla assieme a me

 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] stamani faceva l'esempio della Audi

Io la Audi me la godo al volante, non guardando dal finestrino chi mi "ammira" invidioso.

Il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto...
> 
> Però come dire.. posso capire il "piacere" nella misura in cui l'invidia di qualcuno per "avere" noi qualcosa, doni piacere
> 
> ...


comunque è vero, che a molti uomini piace esibire la propria donna.
Mio marito voleva che comprassi delle minigonne da indossare, SOLO, quando uscivamo insieme.
A me dava molto fastidio, per un certo periodo ho accettato. Poi mi sono rifiutata di indossare abbigliamento solo per le uscite in coppia. Quel che compro lo devo indossare anche senza di lui.
Come interpreti questo atteggiamento da parte di mio marito?
C'era un rischio in quel che proponeva il mio consorte.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> comunque è vero, che a molti uomini piace esibire la propria donna.
> Mio marito voleva che comprassi delle minigonne da indossare, SOLO, quando uscivamo insieme.
> A me dava molto fastidio, per un certo periodo ho accettato. Poi mi sono rifiutata di indossare abbigliamento solo per le uscite in coppia. Quel che compro lo devo indossare anche senza di lui.
> Come interpreti questo atteggiamento da parte di mio marito?
> C'era un rischio in quel che proponeva il mio consorte.


Potrei paragonare a come dicevo stamattina circa il mio amico, quando usciva con la sua nuova donna, mi diceva che le chiedeva di mettersi tutta "attopata" quando andavano a cena fuori

Di certo le piaceva molto, idem mi viene facile dire circa tuo marito

"Mi garba sentirmi invidiato, non so cosa farci ma è così"  mi diceva quasi in tono come dire che ammetteva che si riconosceva un po' biscaro tutto sommato, ma ci provava piacere...

(Che poi intendiamoci la sua donna era una donna normalissima eh..? Però tutta messa in tiro ovviamente qualche sguardo lo attirava, come è nella logica)

Oltre non so.. non ho chiesto 

bisognerebbe indagare nelle oscurità individuali


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> tu  cosa hai scelto?  buon anno a te e a tutti


Buon anno 
Io non so la differenza :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2018)

Diciamo che i comuni mortali sono  “brutti normali” come dice una mia amica.
E da “brutti normali” sappiamo o pensiamo di poter puntare a  “brutti normali”.
Naturalmente possiamo anche essere un po’ meglio della media, ma sempre lì stiamo.
La normalità ci piace, ci rassicura e poi in una relazione contano mille affinità e gli occhi dell’innamorato vedono bellissimo l’oggetto d’amore.
Però credo che passata la fase dell’innamoramento torni la consapevolezza della normalità.
Però ci sono persone che troviamo straordinariamente attraenti alle quali decidiamo di non poter nemmeno puntare o persone interessanti per qualche caratteristica che le rende molto ricercate. 
Questo pensiero è sbagliato e spesso è solo questione di frequentazione, però il pensiero resta. 
Se però capitasse che una di queste persone si interessasse a noi ne ricaveremmo una botta di autostima.
Chi lo può negare?
Forse può esserci un meccanismo simile anche per chi abbiamo vicino che se scopriamo molto desiderato fa salire la nostra autostima perché ci dà la prova che tra tanti ha scelto proprio noi.
Come funzioni questa cosa quando si viene traditi non mi è però molto chiara.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se però capitasse che una di queste persone si interessasse a noi ne ricaveremmo una botta di autostima.
> Chi lo può negare?


Io

La.mia autostima (bassa media alta che sia) è completamente slegata da quanto dici

Non parlo solo in campo "estetico" ma anche in altri campi

E parlo forte di esperienza, in vari campi

Mi fido molto di più del mio giudizio di me che di quello altrui, e anche se quest'ultimo fosse inaspettatamente generoso, la mia autostima (che secondo il tuo ragionamento dovrebbe crescere) non si smuoverebbe di un millimetro


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io
> 
> La.mia autostima (bassa media alta che sia) è completamente slegata da quanto dici
> 
> ...


Mah...
Io ho avuto una storia con in tipo del genere. Non lo dico a nessuno per privacy. Le quattro persone a cui l’ho detto hanno reagito diversamente.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (8 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse può esserci un meccanismo simile anche per chi abbiamo vicino che se scopriamo molto desiderato fa salire la nostra autostima perché ci dà la prova che tra tanti ha scelto proprio noi.
> Come funzioni questa cosa quando si viene traditi non mi è però molto chiara.



A me sembra il contrario: se chi ho vicino è molto desiderato e lo percepisco io di persona, la mia autostima cala vertiginosamente perchè penso che se altre donne si permettono di manifestare apprezzamento in mia presenza significa che trasmetto di valere poco, di essere brutta, insignificante, neanche degna di rispetto in quanto accompagnatrice dell'uomo. Da tradita peggio mi sento.


----------



## ipazia (8 Gennaio 2018)

ComeOtello ha detto:


> Quando ho scritto il mio primo messaggio non pensavo di scatenare una cascata di risposte tanto lunga, tanto carica di significati profonti ma anche tanto priva di conclusioni per me...
> 
> In questi gioni le cose sono lievemente maturate... la mia sicurezza di essere tradito è aumentata. Prove concrete hanno dato supporto a quello che già sentivo.
> Il rapporto con mia moglie si è trasformato e lei è diventata più agressiva... più piena di se, più padrona... non so se lei sappia che io so della sua relazione, ma ho l'impressione che non le importi molto di tenerla segreta...
> ...


Se subisci, qualcosa di importante non sta girando per il verso giusto. 

E, perdonami la critica, l'aggressività che deriva da un implicito, la maggiore padronanza di se stessa nel segreto...mi sembrano più forma che sostanza. 

SE fosse veramente padrona di se stessa, non avrebbe il minimo problema a parlarti. Ma più che altro non accetterebbe che tu subisca alcunchè. 

Anche solo per il semplice gusto di avere un degno avversario. 

Come la vedi svelarla? 
Pensi di riuscirci o sei talmente spaventato dal poterla perdere che sei inchiodato? 

In ogni caso, è un ricatto in cui ti trovi. 
Fai attenzione. 

Il resto delle fantasie, mi sembra possano pure passare in secondo piano. 
Che si può giocare con l'umiliazione, con la gelosia, con quello che si vuole. 
Ma da posizioni paritarie, dove c'è il riconoscimento di ciò che viene scambiato. E c'è la cura per quello che viene concesso. E per chi concede. Reciprocamente.  

E quella che descrivi non mi sembra una relazione in cui la cura è il protagonista principale.  

Vista da qui.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mah...
> Io ho avuto una storia con in tipo del genere. Non lo dico a nessuno per privacy. Le quattro persone a cui l’ho detto hanno reagito diversamente.


Come hanno reagito?

Cmq .. un conto è l'autostima, altro conto è il piacere

Nel senso.. anche io sarei contento..

Come sono professionalmente contento se mi chiamano x un incarico prestigioso

Però non è che vado allo specchio e dico: evvaaaaaai lo vedi che sei un graaaaaaandeeeeee

La mia autostima resta invariata


----------



## ipazia (8 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di strano. Tutti noi desideriamo di più ciò che è desiderato dagli altri.
> Probabilmente questa fase è successiva a un calo del desiderio.


Certo che non c'è nulla di strano. 

Ma, in ogni caso, le posizioni e la distribuzione del potere non sono per il niente equilibrate. 

E non perchè lui sente cose e la moglie ne sente altre. 

Ma perchè non c'è la minima chiarezza riguardo quel che sta accadendo. 

Non è un gioco, portato avanti così. 
E' una cosa diversa. 
E contiene vessazione. 

Dove c'è vessazione, ricatto ad un qualche livello...tutto il resto è fuffa.


----------



## disincantata (8 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarò fatto strano io, ma... Nel mio modo di desiderare (non solo una persona ma anche un oggetto) l'incidenza del desiderio di altri ha valore pari a zero.



Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come hanno reagito?
> 
> Cmq .. un conto è l'autostima, altro conto è il piacere
> 
> ...


Non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che i comuni mortali sono  “brutti normali” come dice una mia amica.
> E da “brutti normali” sappiamo o pensiamo di poter puntare a  “brutti normali”.
> Naturalmente possiamo anche essere un po’ meglio della media, ma sempre lì stiamo.
> La normalità ci piace, ci rassicura e poi in una relazione contano mille affinità e gli occhi dell’innamorato vedono bellissimo l’oggetto d’amore.
> ...


la verità:up:


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che non c'è nulla di strano.
> 
> Ma, in ogni caso, le posizioni e la distribuzione del potere non sono per il niente equilibrate.
> 
> ...


Infatti è solo una condizione temporanea.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Non credo che il meccanismo del desiderio sia immediatamente comprensibile a tutti e neppure facilmente assimilabile a moti come l'invidia.
Girard avanza delle teorie che trovo convincenti in proposito, è innegabile comunque che gran parte del nostro agire è slegato dalla coscienza e soggetto a cause che non si percepiscono, soprattutto da soli.
Certo che non è neppure facile comprendere perché certe persone ci attraggano in un dato momento e in un altro ci repellono e per quale motivo, e se questo sia totalmente slegato da condizionamenti.
Nell'ambito del collezionismo che ho frequentato le pulsioni sono altamente soggette alle influenze esterne: l'oggetto più ricercato è quello più desiderato da tutti, la libido agisce in maniera da essere condizionata collettivamente: si punta ciò che l'altro vuole e l'obiettivo sembra essere quello di evitare che l'altro lo ottenga.
Meccanismi analoghi vengono sfruttati nella pubblicità.
Ho constatato che esistono persone che palesemente sono attratte dal _rubare_ il partner a qualcuno, tanto che esiste anche un noto proverbio su questo comportamento, mentre statisticamente ho notato che è più facile attrarre se si ha già una vita sentimentale e sessuale attiva (in poche parole lo "sfigato", ovvero colui privo di una compagnia femminile, attrae decisamente poco).
Non credo si possa collegare tutto all'autostima, non ci comportiamo solo in funzione di un rafforzamento della stessa e comunque non è direttamente collegabile al desiderio. Posso uscire con una bella ragazza, sentirmi figo ma questo non ha alcuna influenza sulla mia voglia di fare sesso con lei.


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> A me sembra il contrario: se chi ho vicino è molto desiderato e lo percepisco io di persona, la mia autostima cala vertiginosamente perchè penso che se altre donne si permettono di manifestare apprezzamento in mia presenza significa che trasmetto di valere poco, di essere brutta, insignificante, neanche degna di rispetto in quanto accompagnatrice dell'uomo. Da tradita peggio mi sento.


condivido a pieno, anche se credo di aver capito quello che dice Brunetta, se uno che reputiamo molto desiderato ci viene dietro mi si alza autostima, poi però se mi ci metto insieme tutte quelle attenzioni anche in mia presenza mi abbattono...


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che il meccanismo del desiderio sia immediatamente comprensibile a tutti e neppure facilmente assimilabile a moti come l'invidia.
> Girard avanza delle teorie che trovo convincenti in proposito, è innegabile comunque che gran parte del nostro agire è slegato dalla coscienza e soggetto a cause che non si percepiscono, soprattutto da soli.
> Certo che non è neppure facile comprendere perché certe persone ci attraggano in un dato momento e in un altro ci repellono e per quale motivo, e se questo sia totalmente slegato da condizionamenti.
> Nell'ambito del collezionismo che ho frequentato le pulsioni sono altamente soggette alle influenze esterne: l'oggetto più ricercato è quello più desiderato da tutti, la libido agisce in maniera da essere condizionata collettivamente: si punta ciò che l'altro vuole e l'obiettivo sembra essere quello di evitare che l'altro lo ottenga.
> ...


Hai fatto molte supposizioni ma alla fine non ho capito la tesi che vuoi esplicitare.
Pur essendo difficile capire il perchè siamo attratti dallo stesso tipo di persone che attraggono anche altri?


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Hai fatto molte supposizioni ma alla fine non ho capito la tesi che vuoi esplicitare.
> Pur essendo difficile capire il perchè siamo attratti dallo stesso tipo di persone che attraggono anche altri?


Noi siamo portati a desiderare, ma l'oggetto del nostro desiderio non è stabilito liberamente da noi, bensì giunge attraverso un processo di mediazione.
Si desidera pertanto quello che viene presentato come desiderabile, secondo modelli che non definiamo autonomamente.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Noi siamo portati a desiderare, ma l'oggetto del nostro desiderio non è stabilito liberamente da noi, bensì giunge attraverso un processo di mediazione.
> Si desidera pertanto quello che viene presentato come desiderabile, secondo modelli che non definiamo autonomamente.


Vale anche per le persone?
Ovvero desideri quello che gli altri desiderano secondo i canoni che vanno di "moda"?
Perchè se parliamo di moda (abiti, gioielli, ecc ecc ) posso anche parzialmente essere d'accordo ma per le persone non capisco come faccia a valere
forse sempre perchè per me (Che palle!!!!!!!!) non è concepibile desiderare senza conoscere


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vale anche per le persone?
> Ovvero desideri quello che gli altri desiderano secondo i canoni che vanno di "moda"?
> Perchè se parliamo di moda (abiti, gioielli, ecc ecc ) posso anche parzialmente essere d'accordo ma per le persone non capisco come faccia a valere
> forse sempre perchè per me *(Che palle!!!!!!!!) non è concepibile desiderare senza conoscere
> *


 ma veramente


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Per dire, questa situazione l'ho vissuta anch'io all'epoca del tradimento.
Nel momento in cui ho scoperto l'interesse di mia moglie verso l'altro, il mio desiderio verso lei è aumentato.
Sono ovviamente emersi gli stimoli competitivi - quelli di cui parlavo prima, quella volontà di strappare l'oggetto del desiderio a qualcun altro (pensate ai periodi storici in cui si arrivava ai duelli...), ma anche l'eccitazione sessuale era aumentata.
Ovviamente è una condizione di breve durata, perché quando non viene soddisfatto (e in un tradimento non lo è mai) il desiderio frustrato porta dolore.
Quando arriva la consapevolezza della situazione ovviamente cambia tutto.
Anche certe situazioni di esibizionismo palesano questa triangolazione.
Pensate a chi fa sesso davanti ad altri, è fortemente eccitante il pensiero che qualcuno si ecciti guardando, perché si percepisce la volontà di essere al posto _privilegiato_ di chi scopa con quella donna.
Lo è anche lo scandalo destato dell'esibizionismo in chi assiste per caso e ne rimane schifato, per dire, perché dà enfasi a quel rapporto, lo rende scandalosamente speciale e unico.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vale anche per le persone?
> Ovvero desideri quello che gli altri desiderano secondo i canoni che vanno di "moda"?
> *Perchè se parliamo di moda (abiti, gioielli, ecc ecc ) posso anche parzialmente essere d'accordo *ma per le persone non capisco come faccia a valere
> forse sempre perchè per me (Che palle!!!!!!!!) non è concepibile desiderare senza conoscere


Il desiderio è un moto dell'animo sempre e comunque.
La necessità di conoscere, che ho anch'io, è invece rassicurante e permette di preparare una situazione in cui possa sentirmi a mio agio e mantenere il controllo.
Non nego, però, che di fronte a (poche) donne esteticamente particolarmente coinvolgenti (per me), mi butterei senza troppi indugi.
Ma è una situazione molto più rara.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per dire, questa situazione l'ho vissuta anch'io all'epoca del tradimento.
> Nel momento in cui ho scoperto l'interesse di mia moglie verso l'altro, il mio desiderio verso lei è aumentato.
> Sono ovviamente emersi gli stimoli competitivi - quelli di cui parlavo prima, quella volontà di strappare l'oggetto del desiderio a qualcun altro (pensate ai periodi storici in cui si arrivava ai duelli...), ma anche l'eccitazione sessuale era aumentata.
> Ovviamente è una condizione di breve durata, perché quando non viene soddisfatto (e in un tradimento non lo è mai) il desiderio frustrato porta dolore.
> ...


Ma può essere che io non sia mai d'accordo con te
Se penso al grassetto quello che eventualmente potrebbe eccitare me è l'idea che vedano me fare sesso non che mi invidino per la persona con cui sono. Un gioco nostro.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il desiderio è un moto dell'animo sempre e comunque.
> La necessità di conoscere, che ho anch'io, è invece rassicurante e permette di preparare una situazione in cui possa sentirmi a mio agio e mantenere il controllo.
> Non nego, però, che di fronte a (poche) donne esteticamente particolarmente coinvolgenti *(per me)*, mi butterei senza troppi indugi.
> Ma è una situazione molto più rara.


appunto per te
Allora vedi che non desideri quello che desiderano gli altri ma quello che giustamente desideri tu?
hai appena contraddetto secondo me quello che hai detto prima
L'idea di conoscere non è rassicurante, è che proprio non mi scatta il desiderio solo in base alla vista.
Vedo sicuramente un figo ma non mi scatta la voglia di scoparci


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma può essere che io non sia mai d'accordo con te
> Se penso al grassetto quello che eventualmente potrebbe eccitare me è l'idea che vedano me fare sesso non che mi invidino per la persona con cui sono. Un gioco nostro.


Cosa trovi di eccitante in questo?
Una parte di invidia c'è sicuramente: meglio fare sesso che masturbarsi. E questo è ok. Ma chi fa sesso davanti ad altri trasgredisce una regola e la trasgressione è una componente dell'eccitazione.
Ma attenzione: per definire una regola bisogna essere più di due tra l'altro consenzienti.
Nel momento in cui trasgredisci hai bisogno sempre di un terzo, dell'altro.
E si torna sempre lì, al triangolo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa trovi di eccitante in questo?
> Una parte di invidia c'è sicuramente: meglio fare sesso che masturbarsi. E questo è ok. Ma chi fa sesso davanti ad altri trasgredisce una regola e la trasgressione è una componente dell'eccitazione.
> Ma attenzione: per definire una regola bisogna essere più di due tra l'altro consenzienti.
> Nel momento in cui trasgredisci hai bisogno sempre di un terzo, dell'altro.
> E si torna sempre lì, al triangolo.


Certo che ho bisogno del terzo ma non perchè mi invidi la persona con cui sto scopando.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *appunto per te*
> Allora vedi che non desideri quello che desiderano gli altri ma quello che giustamente desideri tu?
> hai appena contraddetto secondo me quello che hai detto prima
> L'idea di conoscere non è rassicurante, è che proprio non mi scatta il desiderio solo in base alla vista.
> Vedo sicuramente un figo ma non mi scatta la voglia di scoparci


Nocciola, un bel culo è sempre un bel culo.
Detto papale papale. 
Ad altri bastano le tette. Il per me era una forma di censura preventiva, diciamo.
Ma questi sono stimoli di base in comune a tutta la popolazione maschile, c'è poco da analizzare.
Il culo è voglia di far sesso animalesca: può appartenere a chiunque, non desidero una donna nello specifico ma fare sesso.
E' ovvio che quando invece quel bel culo diventa anche una persona l'espressione del desiderio cambia.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nocciola, un bel culo è sempre un bel culo.
> Detto papale papale.
> Ad altri bastano le tette. Il per me era una forma di censura preventiva, diciamo.
> Ma questi sono stimoli di base in comune a tutta la popolazione maschile, c'è poco da analizzare.
> ...


Meno male che almeno in questo non sono un uomo :d
Il bel culo lo vedo anche io ma non mi scatta il desiderio
Quindi il mio desiderio non è legato a quello che desidero gli altri per tornare alla tua prima affermazione


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> appunto per te
> Allora vedi che non desideri quello che desiderano gli altri ma quello che giustamente desideri tu?
> hai appena contraddetto secondo me quello che hai detto prima
> L'idea di conoscere non è rassicurante, è che proprio non mi scatta il desiderio solo in base alla vista.
> Vedo sicuramente un figo ma non mi scatta la voglia di scoparci


Guarda che i canoni di bellezza, per quanto te come anche me pensiamo che non ci tocchino ci coinvolgono e come...
guarda solo il fatto che in francia le operazioni chirurgiche estetiche più frequenti coinvolgano il naso, in brasile sul posteriore e in italia le tette (era una ricerca di anni fa ma non credo sia di molto cambiata se non che ora anche i filler la facciano da padroni)...
guardiamo ai canoni di bellezza degli anni 50 e quelli dopo i 70....
siamo animali sociali dopo tutto non scordiamolo....
non sto negando quel che dici, anche a me devi prentermi in testa, ciò nonostante capisco che quelli che sono i miei canoni di bellezza sono assolutamente convogliati anche da quel che vedo in tv, per strada, nei giornali e per ultimo dal mio vissuto.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Guarda che i canoni di bellezza, per quanto te come anche me pensiamo che non ci tocchino ci coinvolgono e come...
> guarda solo il fatto che in francia le operazioni chirurgiche estetiche più frequenti coinvolgano il naso, in brasile sul posteriore e in italia le tette (era una ricerca di anni fa ma non credo sia di molto cambiata se non che ora anche i filler la facciano da padroni)...
> guardiamo ai canoni di bellezza degli anni 50 e quelli dopo i 70....
> siamo animali sociali dopo tutto non scordiamolo....
> non sto negando quel che dici, anche a me devi prentermi in testa, ciò nonostante capisco che quelli che sono i miei canoni di bellezza sono assolutamente convogliati anche da quel che vedo in tv, per strada, nei giornali e per ultimo dal mio vissuto.


La bellezza e il desiderio per me sono due binari molto distinti
E qui si parlava di desiderio
I canoni della bellezza sicuramente ci vengono imposti ma non influenzano il mio desiderio


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per dire, questa situazione l'ho vissuta anch'io all'epoca del tradimento.
> Nel momento in cui ho scoperto l'interesse di mia moglie verso l'altro, il mio desiderio verso lei è aumentato.
> Sono ovviamente emersi gli stimoli competitivi - quelli di cui parlavo prima, quella volontà di strappare l'oggetto del desiderio a qualcun altro (pensate ai periodi storici in cui si arrivava ai duelli...), ma anche l'eccitazione sessuale era aumentata.
> Ovviamente è una condizione di breve durata, perché quando non viene soddisfatto (e in un tradimento non lo è mai) il desiderio frustrato porta dolore.
> ...


è eccitante e piacevole quando è un gioco in cui tutte le parti in scena si divertono, se qualcuno soffre e subisce non è più un gioco


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La bellezza e il desiderio per me sono due binari molto distinti
> E qui si parlava di desiderio
> I canoni della bellezza sicuramente ci vengono imposti ma non influenzano il mio desiderio


non ne sono convinta
è vero comunque che se uno ci sa fare ci sa fare, bello brutto, buono o cattivo è questione di chimica ^-^


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> *non ne sono convinta*
> è vero comunque che se uno ci sa fare ci sa fare, bello brutto, buono o cattivo è questione di chimica ^-^


di cosa?


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> non ne sono convinta
> è vero comunque che se uno ci sa fare ci sa fare, *bello brutto*, buono o cattivo è questione di chimica ^-^


Vabbè, almeno decente, dai.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> comunque è vero, che a molti uomini piace esibire la propria donna.
> Mio marito voleva che comprassi delle minigonne da indossare, SOLO, quando uscivamo insieme.
> A me dava molto fastidio, per un certo periodo ho accettato. Poi mi sono rifiutata di indossare abbigliamento solo per le uscite in coppia. Quel che compro lo devo indossare anche senza di lui.
> Come interpreti questo atteggiamento da parte di mio marito?
> C'era un rischio in quel che proponeva il mio consorte.


Godere nel far godere


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Godere nel far godere


Eh sì.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

A proposito di chimica...
io distinguo tra l'avere voglia di fare sesso e il desiderio verso una persona.
La chimica per me alimenta la voglia di fare sesso.
E' solo il tempo a determinare l'interesse anche verso la persona.
Forse.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A proposito di chimica...
> io distinguo tra l'avere voglia di fare sesso e il desiderio verso una persona.
> La chimica per me alimenta la voglia di fare sesso.
> E' solo il tempo a determinare l'interesse anche verso la persona.
> Forse.


Uff inutile che mi ripeto


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Godere nel far godere


godiamo


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Uff inutile che mi ripeto


Capita anche che conoscendo la persona quella voglia di far sesso svanisca.
E' un rischio.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Capita anche che conoscendo la persona quella voglia di far sesso svanisca.
> E' un rischio.


Non c'è rischio prima di conoscerla non ho la voglia


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> godiamo


Se oltre al marito, godi anche tu il cerchio è chiuso.


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> di cosa?


che non influenzano il tuo desiderio....

io non posso dire di non essere attratta da uno gnocco spaziale, magari arrossisco pure se mi guarda, mi vergogno e me ne vado...
poi magari ci parlo e non mi piace, ma che il desiderio non passi anche dagli occhi oltre che dal profumo e poi il resto non lo nego mai ^-^


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> che non influenzano il tuo desiderio....
> 
> io non posso dire di non essere attratta da uno gnocco spaziale, magari arrossisco pure se mi guarda, mi vergogno e me ne vado...
> poi magari ci parlo e non mi piace, ma che il desiderio non passi anche dagli occhi oltre che dal profumo e poi il resto non lo nego mai ^-^


Il gnocco spaziale lo vedo e mi piace. Faccio anche commenti a volte volgari. Ma sono appunto battute e commenti. 
In realtà non mi si muove nulla. 
Per farmi arrossire devo essere già allo step successivo. Ho stabilito che mi piaci e magari ci sto facendo un pensierino allora un tuo eventuale interesse per me di approfondimento mi porta ad arrossire.
E io arrossisco parecchio


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè, almeno decente, dai.


la vista ha una parte preponderante nel desiderio lo confermo, ma sono stata attratta molto anche da persone estremamente affascinanti senza essere il bono che intendo io come bono...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> godiamo


Siamo lanciatissime! :rotfl:


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Capita anche che conoscendo la persona quella voglia di far sesso svanisca.
> E' un rischio.


ce l'ho
voglia aumentata con il conoscere 
ce l'ho
voglia semplicemente per una cosa di testa
ce l'ho
voglia solo con la voce
ce l'ho
...

se continuo così faccio prima ad elencare quelle che mi mancano nella lista... deve essere l'effetto della 'vecchiaia' ...
voglio cominciare a fare l'elenco delle cose che devo assolutamente fare prima di lasciarvi tutti :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> ce l'ho
> voglia aumentata con il conoscere
> ce l'ho
> voglia semplicemente per una cosa di testa
> ...


http://www.wikidonca.it/index.php?title=Ndo_cojo_cojo!&mobileaction=toggle_view_mobile


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Siamo lanciatissime! :rotfl:


 sempre!!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se oltre al marito, godi anche tu il cerchio è chiuso.


 essere apprezzate fa piacere, il limite non mi piaceva. Solo qunado c'era lui potevo  indossare certi abiti. Se mi piacciono li indosso quando ho voglia. No?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sempre!!!!!



occhio a non inciampare :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> essere apprezzate fa piacere, il limite non mi piaceva. Solo qunado c'era lui potevo  indossare certi abiti. Se mi piacciono li indosso quando ho voglia. No?


Ma direi 
Io li avrei indossati da sola e uscivo in jeans con lui giusto per far arrivare il messaggio


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> che non influenzano il tuo desiderio....
> 
> io non posso dire di non essere attratta da uno gnocco spaziale, magari arrossisco pure se mi guarda, mi vergogno e me ne vado...
> poi magari ci parlo e non mi piace, ma che il desiderio non passi anche dagli occhi oltre che dal profumo e poi il resto non lo nego mai ^-^


Magari ha l'alito che puzza e sbaglia i congiuntivi.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Magari ha l'alito che puzza e sbaglia i congiuntivi.....


L'alito si sistema in fretta. I congiuntivi no. Addio.


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> http://www.wikidonca.it/index.php?title=Ndo_cojo_cojo!&mobileaction=toggle_view_mobile


aho... 
chissene ce lo metti prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

mi è solo capitato, perchè a te no?  :linguaccia:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> aho...
> chissene ce lo metti prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> mi è solo capitato, perchè a te no?  :linguaccia:


Romana? Annamo bella nun te incazzà!!!! :rotfl:

A me è capitato di tutto. Non faccio testo. :unhappy:


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> essere apprezzate fa piacere, il limite non mi piaceva. Solo qunado c'era lui potevo  indossare certi abiti. Se mi piacciono li indosso quando ho voglia. No?


Eh no.
Sai bene anche il perché...


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Eh no.
> Sai bene anche il perché...


si dai diccelo sono curiosa come lo scrivi...


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> si dai diccelo sono curiosa come lo scrivi...


Suo marito ha piacere nel constatare il desiderio degli altri avendo comunque il controllo della situazione.
Non avrebbe piacere a far sì che sua moglie lo suscitasse in altri uomini in sua assenza perché è ben consapevole di quello che potrebbe accadere.
Ovvero che gli altri come normalmente accade ci provino e che sua moglie approfitti delle circostanze tentata da un bel bonazzo.
E' geloso...


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Suo marito ha piacere nel constatare il desiderio degli altri avendo comunque il controllo della situazione.
> Non avrebbe piacere a far sì che sua moglie lo suscitasse in altri uomini in sua assenza perché è ben consapevole di quello che potrebbe accadere.
> Ovvero che gli altri come normalmente accade ci provino e che sua moglie approfitti delle circostanze tentata da un bel bonazzo.


grazie per la chiarezza


----------



## Foglia (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Suo marito ha piacere nel constatare il desiderio degli altri avendo comunque il controllo della situazione.
> Non avrebbe piacere a far sì che sua moglie lo suscitasse in altri uomini in sua assenza perché è ben consapevole di quello che potrebbe accadere.
> Ovvero che gli altri come normalmente accade ci provino e che sua moglie approfitti delle circostanze tentata da un bel bonazzo.


E' lo stesso principio del burka.

Se manca la fiducia, manca il rapporto.

Questo è pure il nodo critico di quelle coppie che, passata la burrasca del tradimento, devono scegliere se accordare ancora fiducia o meno. Col rischio che qualcuno venga fatto fesso.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' lo stesso principio del burka.
> 
> Se manca la fiducia, manca il rapporto.
> 
> Questo è pure il nodo critico di quelle coppie che, passata la burrasca del tradimento, devono scegliere se accordare ancora fiducia o meno. Col rischio che qualcuno venga fatto fesso.


Mah, il burka non espone la donna, volto e corpo, mai a estranei alla famiglia.
Non è banale gelosia.
Qui hai un uomo che come tutti gli uomini sa che una bella donna vestita succinta da noi è miele per le mosche.
E sa che la strada è piena di queste mosche.
Per cui, se gli piace vederla tirata e che altri sbavino al suo passaggio, ovviamente non ha piacere di rischiare di essere tradito.
Questo perché è convinto, o consapevole, che possono esserci uomini più attraenti di lui e che sua moglie possa interessare loro.
Insomma, se Ginevra uscendo una sera tirata ti becca Raoul Bova o un bonazzo che ci prova, lui è convinto che potrebbe non dire di no. Lui non lo ha fatto, per esempio, con la bonazza di turno.
D'altronde, neppure io forse direi di no in certe situazioni. 
Siamo davvero tutti convinti di saper resistere sempre?


----------



## Foglia (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, il burka non espone la donna, volto e corpo, mai a estranei alla famiglia.
> Non è banale gelosia.
> Qui hai un uomo che come tutti gli uomini sa che una bella donna vestita succinta da noi è miele per le mosche.
> E sa che la strada è piena di queste mosche.
> ...


Sulla tua domanda finale: Non è possibile mettere la mano sul fuoco per nessuno, e nemmeno per se stessi. Questo è ovvio. Pensi che diminuire le occasioni in questo modo non abbia un prezzo tuttavia più elevato, in termini di autodeterminazione (e di rispetto verso questa autodeterminazione) dell'altro?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> occhio a non inciampare :rotfl:


in cosa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Eh no.
> Sai bene anche il perché...


già, poi rimettere le cose a posto non è semplice


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in cosa?


:rotfl:Malizia portami via!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Suo marito ha piacere nel constatare il desiderio degli altri avendo comunque il controllo della situazione.
> Non avrebbe piacere a far sì che sua moglie lo suscitasse in altri uomini in sua assenza perché è ben consapevole di quello che potrebbe accadere.
> Ovvero che gli altri come normalmente accade ci provino e che sua moglie approfitti delle circostanze tentata da un bel bonazzo.
> E' geloso...


Non è così per tutti. Io adoravo vedere come gli altri sbavavano sulla barista. Mai mi è venuto in mente di farla andare a letto con un altro e non sono mai stato geloso.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sulla tua domanda finale: Non è possibile mettere la mano sul fuoco per nessuno, e nemmeno per se stessi. Questo è ovvio. Pensi che diminuire le occasioni in questo modo non abbia un prezzo tuttavia più elevato, in termini di autodeterminazione (e di rispetto verso questa autodeterminazione) dell'altro?


Io credo che una donna se vuole veramente vestirsi in un certo modo lo fa comunque indipendentemente da quello che vuole il suo uomo.
Io ho conosciuto e conosco solo donne che si impongono, o che, al limite, celano per non avere troppi fastidi.
Ma oggi sono sempre più rare, almeno nei contesti che frequento, le donne che soggiaciono all'uomo.
E' un teatrino, alla fine, quello che si rappresenta in alcune situazioni, per non creare troppi turbamenti all'altro e gestire i propri spazi senza "rotture di coglioni".
Perché quello che si vuole evitare è solo la manifestazione della gelosia, che è fastidiosa.
So di situazioni in cui la donna gestisce i propri spazi come "fosse single".
Basta frequentare o avere amici che frequentano locali per capire. Non si tromba in discoteca solo a 18 anni, per intenderci. E se magari esci spesso con persone dell'altro sesso, è statistica che prima o poi capiterà quello che non sarà solo un amico o un collega. Non saremmo qui altrimenti.
Non puoi evitare tutto questo, ma almeno cerchi di far _arrivare_ il tuo disappunto.
Non serve a un cazzo, se non a far capire che certe situazioni possono comportare un rischio per la coppia.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non è così per tutti. Io adoravo vedere come gli altri sbavavano sulla barista. Mai mi è venuto in mente di farla andare a letto con un altro e non sono mai stato geloso.


Ci sono anche quelli che non gliene frega niente della compagna e di quello che fa, basta che non rompa più di tanto.
C'è di tutto in giro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono anche quelli che non gliene frega niente della compagna e di quello che fa, basta che non rompa più di tanto.
> C'è di tutto in giro.


Esatto. La chiave di lettura va fatta combaciare sulle reali motivazioni. 


Anche io quando uscivo con i miei amici andavo a ballare o in locali. Di ragazze ne ho conosciute molte. Eppure non mi è mai balzata per la testa di tradirla. E' una quesione di testa prima che di occasioni. Se non vuoi tradire puoi andare anche ad un festa orgiastica e non tradisci.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esatto. La chiave di lettura va fatta combaciare sulle reali motivazioni.
> 
> 
> Anche io quando uscivo con i miei amici andavo a ballare o in locali. Di ragazze ne ho conosciute molte. Eppure non mi è mai balzata per la testa di tradirla. E' una quesione di testa prima che di occasioni. Se non vuoi tradire puoi andare anche ad un festa orgiastica e non tradisci.


Finché non vuoi tradire, appunto.
Quando lo vuoi, però, non è che lo comunichi prima.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Finché non vuoi tradire, appunto.
> Quando lo vuoi, però, non è che lo comunichi prima.


C'è pure chi lo comunica prima.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> C'è pure chi lo comunica prima.


Qui siamo tutti traditi o traditori o entrambe le cose.
Parlare di fiducia tra noi non credo abbia molto senso, in quanto abbiamo vissuto esperienze in cui non ha avuto riscontro.
Se si accetta che il proprio partner esca da solo,  si devono chiudere gli occhi su quello che potrebbe accadere.
E non sto parlando della partita di calcetto o della serata con le amiche in pizzeria, ma di contesti in cui vi è una forte probabilità di avere incontri finalizzati.
Se esci tutta tirata per andare a ballare, la fiducia è un atto estremo, in quanto sono consapevole di quali sono le dinamiche in quel contesto.
Vuol dire che eviterò di approfondire per quieto vivere quello che tu combini in quelle serate.
Se esci a cena con un collega e lo accetto perché oggi bisogna avere fiducia per non essere opprimenti e soffocanti, lo stesso livello di tolleranza lo applico anche nelle fasi successive quando probabilmente avrai già scopato.
Faccio finta di crederti, perché questo è il male minore.
Altrimenti, definisco le regole prima.
Le stesse che comunque applico a me. 
Io non ho mai escluso mia moglie dalle mie serate, per dire. Lei non è mai voluta venire, ma ha sempre ricevuto un invito. Perché non ho mai avuto niente da nascondere. Neppure i miei spazi personali.
Lo stesso pretendo da lei.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui siamo tutti traditi o traditori o entrambe le cose.
> Parlare di fiducia tra noi non credo abbia molto senso, in quanto abbiamo vissuto esperienze in cui non ha avuto riscontro.
> *Se si accetta che il proprio partner esca da solo,  si devono chiudere gli occhi su quello che potrebbe accadere.*
> E non sto parlando della partita di calcetto o della serata con le amiche in pizzeria, ma di contesti in cui vi è una forte probabilità di avere incontri finalizzati.
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui siamo tutti traditi o traditori o entrambe le cose.
> Parlare di fiducia tra noi non credo abbia molto senso, in quanto abbiamo vissuto esperienze in cui non ha avuto riscontro.
> Se si accetta che il proprio partner esca da solo,  si devono chiudere gli occhi su quello che potrebbe accadere.
> E non sto parlando della partita di calcetto o della serata con le amiche in pizzeria, ma di contesti in cui vi è una forte probabilità di avere incontri finalizzati.
> ...


Mica vero Danny. Io non sono un traditore e non ho mai saputo di essere stato tradito.

Ma tu rivivi la tua storia anche all'esterno. Io non ho mai impedito alle mie ex di uscire e divertirsi eppure non mi risultano corna. ( ribadisco che probabilmente sono io che non le conosco ). E non esiste che la mia compagna mi impedisca di farlo. Sicuramente non tradisco. Piuttosto, nel caso in cui non dovesse più esserci la passione, decido di prendere altre strade. 
Morta la passione, crolla il castello. Tutti sappiamo che anni di convivenza uccidono la passione. Sarà che sto bene anche da solo e non mi sono mai sposato ...


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


>


Ho un amico la cui moglie che conosco bene esce tutti i venerdì per andare a ballare con le amiche.
Lui a casa con i bimbi piccoli. 
Lei un giorno mi racconta che in disco ha conosciuto uno e aveva preso una sbandata.
E tutto il resto.
Che non le era mai capitato etc etc.
Le solite cose.
E lui è sempre a casa a badare ai bimbi.
Lui mette sullo stesso piano la partita di calcetto.
E vabbè, va bene anche così.
Non si rompono i coglioni a vicenda. Ognuno è libero.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica vero Danny. Io non sono un traditore e non ho mai saputo di essere stato tradito.
> 
> Ma tu rivivi la tua storia anche all'esterno. Io non ho mai impedito alle mie ex di uscire e divertirsi *eppure non mi risultano corna. ( ribadisco che probabilmente sono io che non le conosco )*. E non esiste che la mia compagna mi impedisca di farlo. Sicuramente non tradisco. Piuttosto, nel caso in cui non dovesse più esserci la passione, decido di prendere altre strade.
> Morta la passione, crolla il castello. Tutti sappiamo che anni di convivenza uccidono la passione. Sarà che sto bene anche da solo e non mi sono mai sposato ...


:up: sul neretto.
E' una scelta accettabile.
Sai quanti di noi sono traditi e non lo sanno e vivono benissimo?
Ovviamente la tolleranza deve essere reciproca.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho un amico la cui moglie che conosco bene esce tutti i venerdì per andare a ballare con le amiche.
> Lui a casa con i bimbi piccoli.
> Lei un giorno mi racconta che in disco ha conosciuto uno e aveva preso una sbandata.
> E tutto il resto.
> ...


Ma è successo a lei
Stai dicendo che se tua moglie (generico)va a ballare da sola devi ringraziare Dio se non ti tradisce.
Se mio marito (generico) facesse un discorso simile lo prenderei a calci (virtualmente), vorrebbe che dire che mi considera una cretina che si concede al primo pirla


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma è successo a lei
> Stai dicendo che se tua moglie (generico)va a ballare da sola devi ringraziare Dio se non ti tradisce.
> Se mio marito (generico) facesse un discorso simile lo prenderei a calci (virtualmente), vorrebbe che dire che mi considera una cretina che si concede al primo pirla


Al primo no, ma un po' tutti prima o poi ci siamo cascati.
Magari al terzo o al quarto.
Io sicuramente non mi darei fiducia.
D'altronde lei ci è già cascata.
Sarà stato anche il ventesimo pirla...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> :up: sul neretto.
> E' una scelta accettabile.
> Sai quanti di noi sono traditi e non lo sanno e vivono benissimo?


Spero di non saperlo mai. Eppure tutte le mie ex spergiurano ed hanno spergiurato di non avermi mai tradito nemmeno dopo molto tempo. Sarebbe curioso sapere chi ha mentito. Ora non me ne fregherebbe più nulla.

Due hanno confessato di aver baciato un altro. Ma non me la sarei presa troppo manco fossimo ancora insieme.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Spero di non saperlo mai. Eppure tutte le mie ex spergiurano ed hanno spergiurato di non avermi mai tradito nemmeno dopo molto tempo. Sarebbe curioso sapere chi ha mentito. Ora non me ne fregherebbe più nulla.
> 
> Due hanno confessato di aver baciato un altro. Ma non me la sarei presa troppo manco fossimo ancora insieme.


Fai bene a non volerlo sapere.
Sarebbe stato meglio anche per me, avrei vissuto più serenamente un due o tre anni del cavolo.
Tutte comunque spergiurano, non è una novità.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui siamo tutti traditi o traditori o entrambe le cose.
> Parlare di fiducia tra noi non credo abbia molto senso, in quanto abbiamo vissuto esperienze in cui non ha avuto riscontro.
> *Se si accetta che il proprio partner esca da solo,  si devono chiudere gli occhi su quello che potrebbe accadere.*
> E non sto parlando della partita di calcetto o della serata con le amiche in pizzeria, ma di contesti in cui vi è una forte probabilità di avere incontri finalizzati.
> ...



Dopo lo sconquasso di un tradimento ciò che scrivi (neretto) per me è inaccettabile. La differenza col prima sta nella fiducia; non si faceva finta di nulla nè si evitava di approfondire nè si chiudevano gli occhi, almeno coscientemente, perchè il tradimento semplicemente non era considerato come possibilità. Dopo peggio mi sento. Non esiste un livello di tolleranza, solo apertura totale e scelte condivise o comunque comunicate.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Al primo no, ma un po' tutti prima o poi ci siamo cascati.
> Magari al terzo o al quarto.
> Io sicuramente non mi darei fiducia.
> D'altronde lei ci è già cascata.
> Sarà stato anche il ventesimo pirla...


Ma cascati di che???
Siamo ancora a l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro? Ma tutti incapaci di intendere e di volere?
Ma tradisci se vuoi tradire e se lo fai non hai bisogno di agghindarti e andare in discoteca.
E non ci casca nessuno. Non dopo i 12 anni. 
Siamo adulti o almeno qualcuno lo è


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Fai bene a non volerlo sapere.
> Sarebbe stato meglio anche per me, avrei vissuto più serenamente un due o tre anni del cavolo.
> Tutte comunque spergiurano, non è una novità.


Davvero avresti preferito non sapere?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Dopo lo sconquasso di un tradimento ciò che scrivi (neretto) per me è inaccettabile. La differenza col prima sta nella fiducia; non si faceva finta di nulla nè si evitava di approfondire nè si chiudevano gli occhi, almeno coscientemente, perchè il tradimento semplicemente non era considerato come possibilità. Dopo peggio mi sento. Non esiste un livello di tolleranza, solo apertura totale e scelte condivise o comunque comunicate.


Quoto


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Davvero avresti preferito non sapere?


Assolutamente.
Cosa ci guadagni a sapere?
Solo stress.
Certo, ho fatto comunque tesoro dell'esperienza. Ma vivevo bene anche senza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cascati di che???
> Siamo ancora a l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro? Ma tutti incapaci di intendere e di volere?
> Ma tradisci se vuoi tradire e se lo fai non hai bisogno di agghindarti e andare in discoteca.
> E non ci casca nessuno. Non dopo i 12 anni.
> Siamo adulti o almeno qualcuno lo è


quotone


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Dopo lo sconquasso di un tradimento ciò che scrivi (neretto) per me è inaccettabile. *La differenza col prima sta nella fiducia*; non si faceva finta di nulla nè si evitava di approfondire nè si chiudevano gli occhi, almeno coscientemente, perchè il tradimento semplicemente non era considerato come possibilità. Dopo peggio mi sento. Non esiste un livello di tolleranza, solo apertura totale e scelte condivise o comunque comunicate.


La differenza con adesso è che ora so che la fiducia è una scommessa che puoi anche perdere.
O un atto di incoscienza.
Ma sostanzialmente è meglio non darne troppa.


----------



## patroclo (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui siamo tutti traditi o traditori o entrambe le cose.
> Parlare di fiducia tra noi non credo abbia molto senso, in quanto abbiamo vissuto esperienze in cui non ha avuto riscontro.
> Se si accetta che il proprio partner esca da solo,  si devono chiudere gli occhi su quello che potrebbe accadere.
> E non sto parlando della partita di calcetto o della serata con le amiche in pizzeria, ma di contesti in cui vi è una forte probabilità di avere incontri finalizzati.
> ...


Coppia aperta, ruolo di sottomesso, vita da eremita................suicidio
Sinceramente con un quadro del genere mi sembra di aver dato fin troppe alternative


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cascati di che???
> Siamo ancora a l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro? Ma tutti incapaci di intendere e di volere?
> *Ma tradisci se vuoi tradire* e se lo fai non hai bisogno di agghindarti e andare in discoteca.
> E non ci casca nessuno. Non dopo i 12 anni.
> Siamo adulti o almeno qualcuno lo è


Ovvio.
Tu lo hai fatto.
Ma per tradire hai avuto bisogno di qualcuno con cui farlo.
Se non ce l'hai, con chi tradisci?
Mica basta la volontà...
Comunque io sono convinto che prima o poi a tutti capiti di avere voglia di tradire.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Coppia aperta, ruolo di sottomesso, vita da eremita................suicidio
> Sinceramente con un quadro del genere mi sembra di aver dato fin troppe alternative


La coppia aperta ci sta quando è veramente aperta.
Altrimenti è una sottomissione di uno dei due ai bisogni dell'altro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La coppia aperta ci sta quando è veramente aperta.
> Altrimenti è una sottomissione di uno dei due ai bisogni dell'altro.


Solo io prendo veramente in considerazione che la storia è finita e che le strade devono dividersi? 

Non serve tradire. Mi separo cosi posso fare quello che voglio.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Solo io prendo veramente in considerazione che la storia è finita e che le strade devono dividersi?
> 
> Non serve tradire. Mi separo cosi posso fare quello che voglio.


Mi sa che sei solo tu 
No, scherzo.
Ma se fai già quello che vuoi da sposato/ che ti separi a fare, scusa?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza con adesso è che ora so che la fiducia è una scommessa che puoi anche perdere.
> O un atto di incoscienza.
> Ma sostanzialmente è meglio non darne troppa.


La fiducia non è una scommessa e non è negoziabile o quantificabile. E' o non è. Sarà anche un atto d'incoscienza ma se non ci butta ogni tanto si finisce per rimanere piantati, beati e incoscienti, nel proprio cubetto di cemento a visuale ridotta. 



danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> Cosa ci guadagni a sapere?
> Solo stress.
> Certo, ho fatto comunque tesoro dell'esperienza. Ma vivevo bene anche senza.


Una delle cose che più faccio fatica a digerire è proprio quel tempo di inconsapevolezza che ho attraversato. Tendo a rinnegare tutto quanto di quel periodo, anche vissuto individualmente, perchè ad oggi so non essere reale. Cosa me ne faccio dei bei ricordi di coppia sapendo che c'era un mondo parallelo a me sconosciuto e nel quale ero presente in qualità di "ostacolo"? Forse anch'io a tratti non vivo benissimo dopo l'esperienza, ma mille volte meglio questo che una vita beota con uno che mi prende per il qlo 24h24.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Tu lo hai fatto.
> Ma per tradire hai avuto bisogno di qualcuno con cui farlo.
> Se non ce l'hai, con chi tradisci?
> Mica basta la volontà...


Ma cosa c'entra?
Tu stai dicendo che se qualcuno ci prova prima o poi ci casco
E cascare è una cosa che fanno i quindicenni o gli incapaci di intendere e di volere
Io ho tradito, ma mi verrebbe da ridere se qualcuno dicesse che ci sono cascata, e dopo aver riso mi incazzerei perchè sembrerebbe che non ho la capacità di agire in piena coscienza


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> La fiducia non è una scommessa e non è negoziabile o quantificabile. E' o non è. Sarà anche un atto d'incoscienza ma se non ci butta ogni tanto si finisce per rimanere piantati, beati e incoscienti, nel proprio cubetto di cemento a visuale ridotta.
> 
> 
> 
> Una delle cose che più faccio fatica a digerire è proprio quel tempo di inconsapevolezza che ho attraversato. Tendo a rinnegare tutto quanto di quel periodo, anche vissuto individualmente, perchè ad oggi so non essere reale. Cosa me ne faccio dei bei ricordi di coppia sapendo che c'era un mondo parallelo a me sconosciuto e nel quale ero presente in qualità di "ostacolo"? *Forse anch'io a tratti non vivo benissimo dopo l'esperienza, ma mille volte meglio questo che una vita beota con uno che mi prende per il qlo 24h24*.


Il problema è che tu quando non sai di essere tradito non sei neppure consapevole di vivere una vita beota e di essere preso per il culo. Hai fiducia invece in quella persona e in quel contesto stai bene.
E' un ragionamento il tuo che puoi fare solo a posteriori, quando sei ormai consapevole e non hai molte alternative.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Tu lo hai fatto.
> Ma per tradire hai avuto bisogno di qualcuno con cui farlo.
> Se non ce l'hai, con chi tradisci?
> ...


Qualcuno con cui tradire si trova ad ogni angolo di strada o di web; si sceglie sempre. Secondo me. Poi se uno si lascia scegliere dagli eventi è anche quella una scelta; di debolezza, ma nessuno costringe nessun altro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei solo tu
> No, scherzo.
> Ma se fai già quello che vuoi da sposato/ che ti separi a fare, scusa?


Quando non voglio più stare e condividere il mio tempo ( non per forza 24 ore su 24 e 365 giorni l'anno ) con una persona smetto di farlo. Sarà che sono single ed ho affrontato la separazione in modo molto costruttivo trovando un ottimo equilibrio anche con la mamma di mia figlia ma, io non starei mai più insieme per forza.

La mia separazione non è stato un dramma. Anzi. Il primo giorno che si è trasferita sono andato ad aiutarla a cambiare le lampadine. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> *Tu stai dicendo che se qualcuno ci prova prima o poi ci casco
> *E cascare è una cosa che fanno i quindicenni o gli incapaci di intendere e di volere
> Io ho tradito, ma mi verrebbe da ridere se qualcuno dicesse che ci sono cascata, e dopo aver riso mi incazzerei perchè sembrerebbe che non ho la capacità di agire in piena coscienza


Uffa.
Non ho detto questo.
Ho detto che se mi si presentano parecchie occasioni prima o poi trovo quella che mi può anche far venire voglia di tradire.
Non casca nessuno: tutti siamo perfettamente coscienti di quello che facciamo. E' una discussione che ritorna periodicamente, ma è già stata ampiamente definita.
Certo che se mi limito a conoscere solo ragazze di cui non mi importa niente o che non mi filano, sarò fedele a vita, anche volendo in determinati periodi della mia vita non esserlo.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu quando non sai di essere tradito non sei neppure consapevole di vivere una vita beota e di essere preso per il culo. Hai fiducia invece in quella persona e in quel contesto stai bene.
> E' un ragionamento il tuo che puoi fare solo a posteriori, quando sei ormai consapevole e non hai molte alternative.



Ma stiamo facendo un ragionamento a posteriori: tu affermi che avresti preferito rimanere beota, io no.



Mentre sei tradito non sei consapevole di essere preso per il culo, ma la realtà, sempre che interessi, è che lo si è.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> *Qualcuno con cui tradire si trova ad ogni angolo di strada o di web*; si sceglie sempre. Secondo me. Poi se uno si lascia scegliere dagli eventi è anche quella una scelta; di debolezza, ma nessuno costringe nessun altro.


Solo se sei morto di figa.
Scusami ma non è vero.
Tra tante donne che conosco una sola valeva il rischio.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ma stiamo facendo un ragionamento a posteriori: tu affermi che avresti preferito rimanere beota, io no.
> 
> 
> 
> Mentre sei tradito non sei consapevole di essere preso per il culo, ma la realtà, sempre che interessi, è che lo si è.


Sì, ma se non lo sai... pensi di essere irresistibile.
Che importa di quello che è, quando ci interessa quello che pare.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Qualcuno con cui tradire si trova ad ogni angolo di strada o di web; si sceglie sempre. Secondo me. Poi se uno si lascia scegliere dagli eventi è anche quella una scelta; di debolezza, ma nessuno costringe nessun altro.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uffa.
> 
> Ho detto che se mi si presentano parecchie occasioni prima o poi trovo quella che mi può anche far venire voglia di tradire.


No Danny. Per nulla.


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, il burka non espone la donna, volto e corpo, mai a estranei alla famiglia.
> Non è banale gelosia.
> Qui hai un uomo che come tutti gli uomini sa che una bella donna vestita succinta da noi è miele per le mosche.
> E sa che la strada è piena di queste mosche.
> ...



Non resisti se sei gia'  predisposto a cedere.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No Danny. Per nulla.


A me è capitato.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che se mi limito a conoscere solo ragazze di cui non mi importa niente o che non mi filano, sarò fedele a vita, anche volendo in determinati periodi della mia vita non esserlo.


Non ti seguo: come fai a decidere a priori se le persone che conoscerai non desteranno il tuo interesse? 



danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma se non lo sai... pensi di essere irresistibile.
> Che importa di quello che è, quando ci interessa quello che pare.



Non pensi di essere irresistibile, pensi semplicemente di essere amato onestamente. E interessa eccome se quello che vivi è Vero oppure appare solamente. Almeno a me importa. Se per te conta la facciata, ma non credo, buon per te.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uffa.
> Non ho detto questo.
> Ho detto che se mi si presentano parecchie occasioni prima o poi trovo quella ch*e mi può anche far venire voglia *di tradire.
> Non casca nessuno: tutti siamo perfettamente coscienti di quello che facciamo. E' una discussione che ritorna periodicamente, ma è già stata ampiamente definita.
> Certo che se mi limito a conoscere solo ragazze di cui non mi importa niente o che non mi filano, sarò fedele a vita, anche volendo in determinati periodi della mia vita non esserlo.


No non la trovi se non vuoi tradire.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non la trovi se non vuoi tradire.


E anche se la trovi, una teoricamente perfetta, se non vuoi tradire, ti bei della scelta di non farlo. Perchè non ne hai bisogno, perchè sei completo, perchè hai quello che ti serve e ti soddisfa, perchè hai un progetto in corso. Perchè credi in quello che vivi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me è capitato.


tu eri già stato tradito... valenza differente.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non la trovi se non vuoi tradire.


Però alla fine l'abbiamo trovata tutti.
Quindi prima o poi tutti vogliamo tradire?


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> E anche se la trovi, una teoricamente perfetta, se non vuoi tradire, ti bei della scelta di non farlo. Perchè non ne hai bisogno, perchè sei completo, perchè hai quello che ti serve e ti soddisfa, perchè hai un progetto in corso. Perchè credi in quello che vivi.


Hai una visione molto razionale della cosa.
Non esiste quella teoricamente perfetta.
Esiste quella che ti muove dentro qualcosa in mezzo a un mare di persone che non ti danno alcuna sensazione particolare.
Sicuramente perché questo accada devi aver fatto un percorso che ti porti lontano dalla dimensione esclusiva della coppia.
Devi essere abbastanza concentrato su te stesso per poter vedere chi ti sta attorno.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tu eri già stato tradito... valenza differente.


Sì e no.
Secondo me contano molto anche gli anni della coppia. Dopo un sei o sette anni può capitare di non sentirsi più appagati totalmente come prima.
Figurati dopo 20 o 30.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però alla fine l'abbiamo trovata tutti.
> Quindi prima o poi tutti vogliamo tradire?


Ma non è vero. Io ho tradito solo 1 volta nella mia vita in una relazione finita da un pezzo che non si scioglieva solo per puro interesse personale. Persino con la mamma di mia figlia prima di andare con un'altra le ho chiaramente detto che, visto i 3 anni di astinenza, avrei cercato fuori casa. 

Non è obbligatorio.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non è vero. Io ho tradito solo 1 volta nella mia vita in una relazione finita da un pezzo che non si scioglieva solo per puro interesse personale. Persino con la mamma di mia figlia prima di andare con un'altra le ho chiaramente detto che, visto i 3 anni di astinenza, avrei cercato fuori casa.
> 
> Non è obbligatorio.


Appunto.
Anche tu una volta hai tradito.
C'è qualcuno qui che non lo ha mai fatto?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì e no.
> Secondo me contano molto anche gli anni della coppia. Dopo un sei o sette anni può capitare di non sentirsi più appagati totalmente come prima.
> Figurati dopo 20 o 30.


ecco perchè, per me, non ha senso sposarsi. Si vive la coppia cercando di farla durare il più possibilee quando non c'è più niente da fare ci si separa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Anche tu una volta hai tradito.


chiedo le attenuanti del caso.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> chiedo le attenuanti del caso.


Accolte.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ecco perchè, per me, non ha senso sposarsi. Si vive la coppia cercando di farla durare il più possibilee quando non c'è più niente da fare ci si separa.


Forse sarebbe meglio.
Magari senza neppure comprare casa.
Meno beni da dividere, minori complicazioni.
Più coppie vere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl:Malizia portami via!


sempre così criptico:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che il meccanismo del desiderio sia immediatamente comprensibile a tutti e neppure facilmente assimilabile a moti come l'invidia.
> Girard avanza delle teorie che trovo convincenti in proposito, è innegabile comunque che gran parte del nostro agire è slegato dalla coscienza e soggetto a cause che non si percepiscono, soprattutto da soli.
> Certo che non è neppure facile comprendere perché certe persone ci attraggano in un dato momento e in un altro ci repellono e per quale motivo, e se questo sia totalmente slegato da condizionamenti.
> Nell'ambito del collezionismo che ho frequentato le pulsioni sono altamente soggette alle influenze esterne: l'oggetto più ricercato è quello più desiderato da tutti, la libido agisce in maniera da essere condizionata collettivamente: si punta ciò che l'altro vuole e l'obiettivo sembra essere quello di evitare che l'altro lo ottenga.
> ...


Chi nega queste cose mi pare come chi afferma con decisione di essere fuori dal mercato pubblicitario.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> condivido a pieno, anche se credo di aver capito quello che dice Brunetta, se uno che reputiamo molto desiderato ci viene dietro mi si alza autostima, poi però se mi ci metto insieme tutte quelle attenzioni anche in mia presenza mi abbattono...


Dipende se mostra interesse per le attenzioni o indifferenza.


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui siamo tutti traditi o traditori o entrambe le cose.
> Parlare di fiducia tra noi non credo abbia molto senso, in quanto abbiamo vissuto esperienze in cui non ha avuto riscontro.
> Se si accetta che il proprio partner esca da solo,  si devono chiudere gli occhi su quello che potrebbe accadere.
> E non sto parlando della partita di calcetto o della serata con le amiche in pizzeria, ma di contesti in cui vi è una forte probabilità di avere incontri finalizzati.
> ...



Dany, chi non ti conosce e legge questo post credera' ad una coppia fedele fedele. O ho letto male?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende se mostra interesse per le attenzioni o indifferenza.


Questo è lo step per la considerazione successiva. Se qualcuno mostra interesse per le attenzioni altrui in presenza del/della consorte a me sa di sfigato e di conseguenza fa sentire tale anche chi l'accompagna; se mostra indifferenza rimane la sensazione descritta prima; se addirittura ha un atteggiamento particolarmente affettuoso scagando di brutto chi ce prova, forse fa la cosa giusta perchè in qualche modo "rafforza" l'immagine della coppia in pubblico.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dany, chi non ti conosce e legge questo post credera' ad una coppia fedele fedele. O ho letto male?


Non solo chi legge questo post.
Anche chi ci conosce ha questa visione di noi.
Ciò che pare non è ciò che è.
La scoperta del tradimento rivela questa che è la vera condizione umana.
Non per niente è un dramma.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Questo è lo step per la considerazione successiva. Se qualcuno mostra interesse per le attenzioni altrui in presenza del/della consorte a me sa di sfigato e di conseguenza fa sentire tale anche chi l'accompagna; se mostra indifferenza rimane la sensazione descritta prima; se addirittura ha un atteggiamento particolarmente affettuoso scagando di brutto chi ce prova, forse fa la cosa giusta perchè in qualche modo "rafforza" l'immagine della coppia in pubblico.


:up:


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho mai escluso mia moglie dalle mie serate, per dire. Lei non è mai voluta venire, ma ha sempre ricevuto un invito. Perché non ho mai avuto niente da nascondere. Neppure i miei spazi personali.
> Lo stesso pretendo da lei.


Il fatto che tua moglie abbia sempre ricevuto un invito più che altro significa che non hai veramente _tue_ serate. 
O meglio, sono tue sì... ma quasi solo per sua concessione.

credo che non centri l’avere o meno qualcosa da nascondere.. si può essere trasparenti anche vivendo i propri spazi... 

penso che in una coppia sana si coltivino anche le rispettive individualità.. e che facendolo si alimenti e si arricchisca la coppia stessa.

Come in tutte le cose, è questione certamente di equilibrio in base anche alla propria indole.

Ma anche ad essere totalmente affine ad una persona, non posso credere che si condividano simbioticamente i medesimi interessi, passioni, amicizie.. 
Il paghi uno prendi due mi ha sempre un po’ angosciato.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il fatto che tua moglie abbia sempre ricevuto un invito più che altro significa che non hai veramente _tue_ serate.
> O meglio, sono tue sì... ma quasi solo per sua concessione.
> 
> credo che non centri l’avere o meno qualcosa da nascondere.. si può essere trasparenti anche vivendo i propri spazi...
> ...


Potrei darti ragione se non fosse che anche tu hai tradito. 
La libertà nei rapporti di coppia (ma anche in qualsiasi struttura societaria) trova fondamento nella fiducia.
Nel momento in cui io constato che gli spazi personali statisticamente sono stati da tutti noi utilizzati per tradire, quest'ultima viene meno.
Come posso conciliare questa privazione con le istanze di libertà del singolo?


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il fatto che tua moglie abbia sempre ricevuto un invito più che altro significa che non hai veramente _tue_ serate.
> *O meglio, sono tue sì... ma quasi solo per sua concessione.
> *
> .


Partiamo da questo.
Se io lavoro per un'impresa la fiducia che essa ripone in me è essenziale per il mantenimento del rapporto.
Questo esclude che io possa lavorare per la concorrenza nel mio tempo libero. Posso fare tutto quello che voglio, teoricamente e nel rispetto dei valori aziendali quando ci sono, ma non lavorare per altri. E' implicito oltre che essere scritto nel contratto.
Nel momento in cui ciò accade, venendo meno il rapporto di fiducia, si interrompe anche - e giustamente - il rapporto lavorativo.
La fiducia è alla base di qualsiasi rapporto societario. E' sulla base della fiducia che il mio amico non trova nulla da recriminare quando sua moglie esce a ballare. Le cose cambierebbero però se sapesse che sua moglie non trova solo nel ballo il divertimento e quelle serate si concludono in un modo che quasi certamente non apprezzerebbe.
E' sulla fiducia per esempio che si basa l'accoglienza degli stranieri. Nel momento in cui essa viene meno - per atti di terrorismo o di delinquenza reiterati - subentra il discredito.
E' ancora sulla fiducia che noi attraversiamo la strada sulle strisce pedonali o mangiamo cibi preparati da altri o viviamo in una democrazia rappresentativa. Anche vivere in condominio presume dei rapporti legati da fiducia, perlomeno nei confronti dell'amministratore a cui si pagano le spese.
Quando la fiducia viene tradita è inevitabile la limitazione della libertà e, di conseguenza, l'apertura di conflitti.
Vi sono alternative?
Ipazia l'ha trovata nella coppia aperta, ma non è applicabile a tutti. E' come lavorare da agente plurimandatario: va bene solo per determinati ambiti. E in ogni caso, la sincerità che è alla base ha bisogno ugualmente di fiducia.
Occhiverdi ha cancellato il matrimonio dalla sua progettualità. E' una visione più realistica, ma anche qui, potrebbe essere frustrante per altri che credono in quell'istituzione.
Arcistufo ha una visione realistica e anche un po' cinica: la società è fatta così, accettiamola e traiamo il meglio che essa può dare. Se tutti tradiscono ci sarà uno spazio anche per me. Funziona? Sì se l'imperativo dominante è proprio quello di non distruggere i rapporti di fiducia esistenti tra gli individui. Vi è ipocrisia in questo?
Sì, ma c'è sempre stata. In passato si tradiva ugualmente ma tutto era più nascosto e permeato di regole che permettevano di agire in ambiti molto ristretti, con lo spettro di una pena inevitabile nel momento in cui si veniva scoperti.
La mia regola è quella di fare quello che io pretendo dagli altri.
Ho dato fiducia a mia moglie ma è stata tradita. Io stesso nella mia vita l'ho tradita.
I nostri rapporti non possono che basarsi sulla constatazione che siamo entrambi fatti in questa maniera.
La fiducia pertanto è limitata: ognuno di noi deve dimostrarla, non darla per scontata.
E a dire il vero, dovrebbe essere così per tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Potrei darti ragione se non fosse che anche tu hai tradito.
> La libertà nei rapporti di coppia (ma anche in qualsiasi struttura societaria) trova fondamento nella fiducia.
> Nel momento in cui io constato che gli spazi personali statisticamente sono stati da tutti noi utilizzati per tradire, quest'ultima viene meno.
> Come posso conciliare questa privazione con le istanze di libertà del singolo?


Cosa intendi per spazi personali? 
E comunque conosco molte persone che usano gli spazi personali e non tradiscono
Tua moglie non ti ha tradito usando spazi personali da te concessi per esempio


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Potrei darti ragione se non fosse che anche tu hai tradito.
> La libertà nei rapporti di coppia (ma anche in qualsiasi struttura societaria) trova fondamento nella fiducia.
> Nel momento in cui io constato che gli spazi personali statisticamente sono stati da tutti noi utilizzati per tradire, quest'ultima viene meno.
> Come posso conciliare questa privazione con le istanze di libertà del singolo?


È sicuramente vero che per tradire vengono utilizzati degli spazi personali (non potrebbe essere altrimenti), ma questo non è un rapporto causa effetto.. cioè avere degli spazi personali non significa che necessariamente avverrà un tradimento.

Come il non averne non mette al riparo da esso e da crisi di coppia... anzi.

Il mio rapporto sin dall’inizio si è caratterizzato dal mantenimento delle nostre individualità all’interno, con i rispettivi spazi... anche perché mal s’integravano. 

E ho tradito dopo dieci anni con un uomo che ho conosciuto nello “spazio personale” del tragitto tra il parcheggio e la porta di casa, uomo che di spazi personali suoi ne aveva ben pochi, tra l’altro.

il mio compagno ha la stessa mia libertà, ma non mi ha tradita (per quanto ne sappia, ma ne sono piuttosto certa). Per esempio.

La fiducia è indispensabile, perché a meno che non sia una prigionia, l’altro ha sempre necessariamente degli spazi suoi. 

Del resto io non vorrei avere al fianco una persona che non mi tradisce semplicemente per mancanza di occasioni per farlo..


----------



## arula (10 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende se mostra interesse per le attenzioni o indifferenza.


si anche questo ha il suo peso senz'altro


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È sicuramente vero che per tradire vengono utilizzati degli spazi personali (non potrebbe essere altrimenti), ma questo non è un rapporto causa effetto.. cioè avere degli spazi personali non significa che necessariamente avverrà un tradimento.
> 
> Come il non averne non mette al riparo da esso e da crisi di coppia... anzi.
> 
> ...


Partiamo dal primo neretto.
Tu hai fiducia nel tuo compagno indi deduci che non ti abbia mai tradita.
Credo lui faccia altrettanto.
Il vostro rapporto di fiducia è basato sul fatto che entrambi credete a quello che sapete.
Nel mio caso la situazione è ben diversa: noi siamo certi di essere stati traditi nei 30 anni che ci frequentiamo.
Io ho sempre avuto molti miei spazi personali. Prima di sposarmi a 34 anni uscivo quasi ogni sera e in questi miei spazi ho conosciuto due donne con cui ho avuto storie durate a lungo.
Mia moglie invece non uscendo quasi mai utilizzava gli spazi di studio o di lavoro e in questi ha avuto le sue storie.
Ho sofferto all'inizio del matrimonio una certa privazione di libertà, che era in realtà la necessaria assunzione di responsabilità che mia moglie giustamente pretendeva da me. Avevamo assunto un impegno, no?
La prima litigata con mia moglie fu infatti quando scoprì che continuavo a scrivermi con una di queste ex, anche se ormai per me era rimasta un'amica, tra l'altro residente a 1000 km da noi.
Non ci voleva molto perché tutte le mail erano visibili sul computer comune in Outlook che usavamo entrambi e che avevo portato nella nostra casa comune. Non ho mai nascosto nulla dopo. Non le ho mai celato nulla di me e continuo a farlo ora.
Ovvio che il nostro rapporto avesse più regole  rispetto ad altri.
Non ho mai escluso mia moglie infatti dalle mie serate e, in ogni caso, l'ho sempre fatto apprezzando il fatto che ci fosse quando accettava gli inviti. Quasi mai, comunque. E' sempre stata una ciabattona.
Ora, senza ipocrisia e a titolo personale, sulla base della mia esperienza: gli spazi personali - quelli da cui si esclude il partner - agevolano molto quando si vuole avere una storia extra.
Lo fanno perché concedono ambiti in cui non è necessario dare spiegazioni e perché danno la possibilità di entrare in contatto con persone che possono rivelarsi interessanti.
Questo è innegabile.


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Partiamo dal primo neretto.
> Tu hai fiducia nel tuo compagno indi deduci che non ti abbia mai tradita.
> Credo lui faccia altrettanto.
> Il vostro rapporto di fiducia è basato sul fatto che entrambi credete a quello che sapete.
> ...


Sì, nessuno penso lo possa negare.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Del resto io non vorrei avere al fianco una persona che non mi tradisce semplicemente per mancanza di occasioni per farlo..


Credo nessuno, perché avere maturato la decisione di tradire e tradire comporta lo stesso rapporto di inimicizia col partner.
E a quel punto sarebbe opportuno riflettere sulle motivazioni di tale spinta e prima di tradire impegnarsi a trovare delle soluzioni per risolvere, qualora fosse ancora possibile, i problemi.
Uscire nel mio caso mi ha portato in diverse occasioni a provare fastidio verso le cose che non trovavo accettabili, indi a rifiutare di confrontarmi con le esigenze del partner.
Ovvio che se passo una bella serata disimpegnata il mio umore sarà tale che tornando a casa troverò intollerabile ciò che mi richiede impegno in quanto un po' più pesante da sostenere.
Quella voglia di leggerezza dichiarata da quella ragazza con cui uscii un due anni fa.
Il desiderio di dare un taglio ai problemi di coppia e pensare a vivere senza pensieri in ambiti circoscritti.
Dopo di me, so che ha iniziato a frequentare un'altra persona. Ovviamente ci siamo persi di vista.
Anch'io ho notato di avere voglia di leggerezza quando la vita richiede molto impegno.
Forse è un'esigenza che appartiene a tutti. Chi ha voglia di impegnarsi costantemente?
Riconosco l'opportunismo nel perseguire questa esigenza: non è altro che un modo per non affrontare quello che non mi piace. L'ho fatto per anni.
Ancora mi chiedo se sia stato effettivamente utile o solamente un modo per non mettermi troppo in gioco.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe meglio.
> Magari senza neppure comprare casa.
> Meno beni da dividere, minori complicazioni.
> Più coppie vere.


Difatti così ho fatto io. Quando io ed Ally ( la mamma di mia figlia ) siamo andati a vivere insieme ho comprato io casa, ho pagato io il mutuo, ho comprato io i mobili e dividevamo solo le spese comuni. 

Finito l'amore è rimasta in casa mia abbastanza pacificamente fino al momento in cui ha potuto comprare la sua casa. 

Io sono rimasto dove ero e lei ha la sua casa. Anche se ho ancora le piastrelle dei bagni scelte da lei. :rotfl:


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sempre così criptico:rotfl:


volutamente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Difatti così ho fatto io. Quando io ed Ally ( la mamma di mia figlia ) siamo andati a vivere insieme ho comprato io casa, ho pagato io il mutuo, ho comprato io i mobili e dividevamo solo le spese comuni. Finito l'amore è rimasta in casa mia abbastanza pacificamente fino al momento in cui ha potuto comprare la sua casa. Io sono rimasto dove ero e lei ha la sua casa. Anche se ho ancora le piastrelle dei bagni scelte da lei. :rotfl:volutamente.


Già io non capisco 'na mazza di mio, se lo fai pure volutamente non se ne vieni più a capo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Già io non capisco 'na mazza di mio, se lo fai pure volutamente non se ne vieni più a capo


E' il bello del forum.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' il bello del forum.


no proprio no , se non capisco che faccio? continuamente figure di m.... ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no proprio no , se non capisco che faccio? continuamente figure di m.... ?


sono i limiti della comunicazione virtuale. E' già difficile capirsi di persona. Figuriamoci cosi! 

Non ti allarmare. Non sono figure di Merda. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2018)

Però dipende quali sono gli spazi individuali.
Se due volte alla settimana un* fa sport è un conto, se va a ballare in discoteca (non zumba in palestra) per me è già diverso.
Se un* va al Consiglio di Istuto della scuola dei figli, non è come chi va a fare aperitivi per conto proprio.
Ovvio che un* può tradire senza avere apparentemente spazi propri (io lo so bene) ma certe attività fanno intuire insofferenza per la compagnia del partner.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dipende quali sono gli spazi individuali.
> Se due volte alla settimana un* fa sport è un conto, se va a ballare in discoteca (non zumba in palestra) per me è già diverso.
> Se un* va al Consiglio di Istuto della scuola dei figli, non è come chi va a fare aperitivi per conto proprio.
> Ovvio che un* può tradire senza avere apparentemente spazi propri (io lo so bene) ma certe attività fanno intuire insofferenza per la compagnia del partner.


Sì.
Ed è anche molto diverso dire "Voglio andare in discoteca a ballare. Vieni anche tu?" da "Vado in discoteca con le mie amiche. Stai tu con i bambini a casa?".
Oppure "Una sera esco a cena con un mio cliente che mi ha invitato".
L'esclusione è un sintomo.


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2018)

Quindi: lei fare aperitivo con le amiche vs lui pub partita con birra è sintomatico di coppia che scoppia? A me fan venire l'orticaria quelli che condividono tutto, compreso il profilo fb, io resto individuo in una coppia, non sono solo coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quindi: lei fare aperitivo con le amiche vs lui pub partita con birra è sintomatico di coppia che scoppia? A me fan venire l'orticaria quelli che condividono tutto, compreso il profilo fb, io resto individuo in una coppia, non sono solo coppia.


Dipende dalla frequenza.
Io penso che si debba decidere di vivere insieme quando si *desidera* farlo, quando vedersi qualche volta alla settimana non basta, quando tornare a casa a dormire è una sofferenza. Quando si realizza diventa una prigione da cui fuggire per fare quello che piace veramente?
Allora diciamo che essere in due è una buona soluzione economica per dividere le spese, aver qualcuno con cui far sesso (se non si trova di meglio) e qualcuno che cucina e cambia le lampadine.


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla frequenza.
> Io penso che si debba decidere di vivere insieme quando si *desidera* farlo, quando vedersi qualche volta alla settimana non basta, quando tornare a casa a dormire è una sofferenza. Quando si realizza diventa una prigione da cui fuggire per fare quello che piace veramente?
> Allora diciamo che essere in due è una buona soluzione economica per dividere le spese, aver qualcuno con cui far sesso (se non si trova di meglio) e qualcuno che cucina e cambia le lampadine.


No, mi vedi d'accordo allora. Se dipende dalla frequenza. Io non concepisco una visione di coppia di coinquilini occasionali (penso a coppie, meglio dire famiglie, che si riuniscono il fine settimana) ma ribadisco che il vivere cheek to cheek mi inquieta allo stesso modo.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, mi vedi d'accordo allora. Se dipende dalla frequenza. Io non concepisco una visione di coppia di coinquilini occasionali (penso a coppie, meglio dire famiglie, che si riuniscono il fine settimana) ma ribadisco che il vivere cheek to cheek mi inquieta allo stesso modo.


Ma un aperitivo ogni tanto non è certo il problema.
Tutti noi abbiamo spazi random di questo tipo.
La festa in discoteca per una determinata occasione, o il pranzo con la collega ogni tanto.
Il problema è quando l'aperitivo è la norma, la discoteca pure e ci si vede negli spazi che restano liberi dai propri personali impegni.
E poi: ma la discoteca con le amiche una volta la settimana... perché?
Perché non con le amiche e col marito ogni tanto, per dire?


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma un aperitivo ogni tanto non è certo il problema.
> Tutti noi abbiamo spazi random di questo tipo.
> La festa in discoteca per una determinata occasione, o il pranzo con la collega ogni tanto.
> Il problema è quando l'aperitivo è la norma, la discoteca pure e ci si vede negli spazi che restano liberi dai propri personali impegni.


Ta bom  avevo inteso fosse disdicevole anche di tanto in tanto


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ed è anche molto diverso dire "Voglio andare in discoteca a ballare. Vieni anche tu?" da "Vado in discoteca con le mie amiche. Stai tu con i bambini a casa?".
> Oppure "Una sera esco a cena con un mio cliente che mi ha invitato".
> L'esclusione è un sintomo.


Che faccio ribadisco che non sono d’accordo?
A parte l’esempio del cliente che ovviamente ,a meno che non si avvia un lavoro che lo preveda, non avrebbe senso


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quindi: lei fare aperitivo con le amiche vs lui pub partita con birra è sintomatico di coppia che scoppia? A me fan venire l'orticaria quelli che condividono tutto, compreso il profilo fb, io resto individuo in una coppia, non sono solo coppia.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla frequenza.
> Io penso che si debba decidere di vivere insieme quando si *desidera* farlo, quando vedersi qualche volta alla settimana non basta, quando tornare a casa a dormire è una sofferenza. Quando si realizza diventa una prigione da cui fuggire per fare quello che piace veramente?
> Allora diciamo che essere in due è una buona soluzione economica per dividere le spese, aver qualcuno con cui far sesso (se non si trova di meglio) e qualcuno che cucina e cambia le lampadine.


Perché se esco una sera con le amiche alla settimana vuol dire che non mi piace stare con te?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, mi vedi d'accordo allora. Se dipende dalla frequenza. Io non concepisco una visione di coppia di coinquilini occasionali (penso a coppie, meglio dire famiglie, che si riuniscono il fine settimana) ma ribadisco che il vivere cheek to cheek mi inquieta allo stesso modo.


Riquoto


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma un aperitivo ogni tanto non è certo il problema.
> Tutti noi abbiamo spazi random di questo tipo.
> La festa in discoteca per una determinata occasione, o il pranzo con la collega ogni tanto.
> Il problema è quando l'aperitivo è la norma, la discoteca pure e ci si vede negli spazi che restano liberi dai propri personali impegni.
> ...



Abbiamo già avuto modo di parlarne. Io credo che tra uscire per i fatti propri 4 sere a settimana  (dando per scontato che il resto del tempo lo si passi al lavoro) e non poter avere i propri spazi con amiche e amici, e/o per coltivare i propri hobby (magari all'altro non frega niente della discoteca, anzi si rompe) c'è un universo di vie di mezzo che ai più sembrerebbe ragionevole.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ta bom  avevo inteso fosse disdicevole anche di tanto in tanto


Conosco anche coppie che fanno vacanze separate.
C'è sempre in ogni scelta dello stare in coppia un modo di rapportarsi che fa comprendere quanto si vuole includere l'altro.
La coppia può anche essere funzionale a una miglior gestione della propria vita personale, perché no?
E' sufficiente che sia una visione condivisa da parte di entrambi.
Nell'esempio che ho citato prima lei esce tutte le settimane per andare in discoteca.
Lui è funzionale a tenere i bambini a casa.
Lei tromba fuori (perché andando a ballare trova anche da trombare), lui fa il papà a casa ignaro di quello che accade.
Non ci sarebbe nulla di male se lui in accordo con lei facesse la stessa identica cosa in altre serate.
Però questo non capita perché rispetto a lei, casalinga, lui torna a casa alle 20/20.30 dal lavoro e non ha voglia di fare le 3/4 di notte durante la settimana. Per cui si concede al limite il calcetto ogni tanto. E nel calcetto tra uomini si parla tanto di sesso al limite ma non si tromba.
Vista dal di fuori mi sembra una situazione di disequilibrio.
Poi, per carità, per _tenersi una donna _oggi si è disposti a tutto, però...
La voglia di stare insieme e di fare cose insieme tutto sommato la trovo positiva per la coppia, anche e soprattutto in una dimensione sociale.
Nel mio caso, io sono molto più propenso a uscire mentre mia moglie ama stare in casa.
Questo ha fatto sì che io abbia progressivamente rinunciato negli anni alle frequenti uscite a cui ero abituato per non lasciare sola lei a casa. Non ho mai rinunciato a invitarla, però, quando facevo qualcosa. 
Negli anni abbiamo sviluppato altre amicizie e spazi sociali comuni, ma mi è sempre pesato il suo carattere troppo rigido e poco aperto alle novità.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto, ed è un rimpianto, avere una casa sempre piena di amici, suoi e miei.
Quando quella sera di 4 anni fa mi chiese se poteva uscire a cena con un cliente di cui non mi aveva mai parlato, la richiesta fu assolutamente inusuale.
Una delle cose che mi fecero incazzare di più fu proprio questa: emerse la frustrazione di tutte le rinunce che avevo fatto per stare con lei, che ora mi tradiva con un altro facendosi i cazzi suoi.
Più di qualsiasi scopata fu questo che trovai inaccettabile.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riquoto


Non è che la tua coppia, esattamente come la mia, in cui mia moglie mi faceva sentire in colpa se non le stavo appiccicato ogni momento, siano esempi di coppie perfette.

Forse i parametri andrebbero riveduti.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché se esco una sera con le amiche alla settimana vuol dire che non mi piace stare con te?


Ma una volta la settimana escono tutti.
Se a questo poi aggiungi i figli da accompagnare la palestra e gli hobby... è la vita di ogni persona.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che la tua coppia, esattamente come la mia, in cui mia moglie mi faceva sentire in colpa se non le stavo appiccicato ogni momento, siano esempi di coppie perfette.
> 
> Forse i parametri andrebbero riveduti.


Ma cosa x’entra?
Non ho mica tradito perché avevo i miei spazi o lui i suoi.
Sei tu quello che rivede le cose per accettare o darsi una spiegazione su quello che é accaduto 
Io continuo s pensarla nello stesso modo nonostante a me sia andata male 
Non consiglierei nulla di diverso ai miei figli


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma una volta la settimana escono tutti.
> Se a questo poi aggiungi i figli da accompagnare la palestra e gli hobby... è la vita di ogni persona.


Sei tu che non trovi “normale” che uno si prenda una sera alla settimana per se mica io eh


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sei tu che non trovi “normale” che uno si prenda una sera alla settimana per se mica io eh


 io ho conquistato un'ora la settimana e non è stata ancora digerita, pensa te.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io *ho conquistato *un'ora la settimana e non è stata ancora digerita, pensa te.


A me già l'idea che devo conquistarla e non che sia assolutamente "normale" mi darebbe da pensare
Io mi sono iscritta a un corso in palestra di un'ora una volta la settimana e poi l'ho informato
Non metto nemmeno in conto che possa non essere d'accordo. Vale ovviamente anche per lui.
Le uscite settimanali, che variano da nessuna a 2 le comunico quando mi sono accordata con chi devo vedere. Idem lui.
Fino a che i bambini erano piccoli erano molte meno, più programmate e con la certezza che l'altro fosse presente.


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2018)

*spazi ...*

Trovo assolutamente normale e legittimo ritagliarsi degli spazi personali.  La  vita di coppia é uno stare insieme ed un dedicarsi reciproco, non una condizione di reciprocità soffocante ... Quando non ci si ritagliano spazi personali e non si mantengono la proprie inclinazioni inizia un danno relazionale che prima o poi presenterà il conto.  Ovvio che sta alle  sensibilità di entrambi fare sì che queste liberalità siano scontate...


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me già l'idea che devo conquistarla e non che sia assolutamente "normale" mi darebbe da pensare
> Io mi sono iscritta a un corso in palestra di un'ora una volta la settimana e poi l'ho informato
> Non metto nemmeno in conto che possa non essere d'accordo. Vale ovviamente anche per lui.
> Le uscite settimanali, che variano da nessuna a 2 le comunico quando mi sono accordata con chi devo vedere. Idem lui.
> Fino a che i bambini erano piccoli erano molte meno, più programmate e con la certezza che l'altro fosse presente.


 probabilmente l'errore è sempre stato mio.
Anche perché a lungo andare limitare i rapporti al solo lavoro e famiglia logora.
Anche se ritengo siano necessità che non tutti sentano.
No io comunque non potrei mai rientrare a casa dicendo mi sono iscritta ad un corso senza avvisarlo prima. 
Liti assicurate


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me aveva molto colpito quando la spiegò @_twinpeaks_.
> Io non sarei in grado di fare altrettanto con la stessa puntualità, per cui evito di cimentarmi  , ma se riesci cerca i suoi interventi.
> On line ho trovato qualche riferimento a Girard qui:
> http://lafrusta.homestead.com/rec_girard.html


Per chi fosse interessato ad approfondire il tema della triangolazione del desiderio, c'è anche la ricerca, molto interessante, di S. Karpman, allievo del fondatore dell'analisi transazionale Eric Berne: https://www.karpmandramatriangle.com/


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> probabilmente l'errore è sempre stato mio.
> Anche perché a lungo andare limitare i rapporti al solo lavoro e famiglia logora.
> Anche se ritengo siano necessità che non tutti sentano.
> No io comunque non potrei mai rientrare a casa dicendo mi sono iscritta ad un corso senza avvisarlo prima.
> Liti assicurate


E quando hai finito di litigare non cambia che ti sei iscritta
Il non potrei mai mi fa pensare a una soggezione che posso comprendere verso un padre non verso un marito


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, mi vedi d'accordo allora. Se dipende dalla frequenza. Io non concepisco una visione di coppia di coinquilini occasionali (penso a coppie, meglio dire famiglie, che si riuniscono il fine settimana) ma ribadisco che il vivere cheek to cheek mi inquieta allo stesso modo.


Già si va a lavorare e ci sono appunto le passioni (sport, musica,...?) da coltivare e/o l’impegno politico. Certamente non tutte le amicizie possono essere vissute in coppia. Oh già così resta poco tempo per stare insieme perché bisogna far la spesa, cucinare, pulire, stendere la biancheria, lavarsi e dormire. Se poi il tempo che resta suscita insofferenza forse non bisogna più stare insieme o non si sarebbe mai dovuto stare insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché se esco una sera con le amiche alla settimana vuol dire che non mi piace stare con te?


Se non si aggiunge alle altre cose.
Poi (ne ho discusso già più volte) la discoteca non è un aperitivo con le amiche.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non si aggiunge alle altre cose.
> Poi (ne ho discusso già più volte) la discoteca non è un aperitivo con le amiche.


C’ è a chi piace ballare e a chi piace chiacchierare davanti a un aperitivo
Sono gusti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> C’ è a chi piace ballare e a chi piace chiacchierare davanti a un aperitivo
> Sono gusti


Una persona adulta in discoteca (ma anche non adulta) ci va per acchiappare. Non ne ho conosciuta una che andasse per ballare.
Ben diverso è il liscio che è equiparabile a una attività sportiva.
Comunque tanti vanno per acchiappare pure lì.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sei tu che non trovi “normale” che uno si prenda una sera alla settimana per se mica io eh


Sinceramente me ne son sempre prese anche di più.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me già l'idea che devo conquistarla e non che sia assolutamente "normale" mi darebbe da pensare
> Io mi sono iscritta a un corso in palestra di un'ora una volta la settimana e poi l'ho informato
> Non metto nemmeno in conto che possa non essere d'accordo. Vale ovviamente anche per lui.
> Le uscite settimanali, che variano da nessuna a 2 le comunico quando mi sono accordata con chi devo vedere. Idem lui.
> Fino a che i bambini erano piccoli erano molte meno, più programmate e con la certezza che l'altro fosse presente.


Idem io.
La discussione verte sulla tipologia delle uscite, non sulla quantità. Brunetta ha colto e definito in un post la differenza.
Per esempio uscire a cena da soli con una persona dell'altro sesso lo trovo alquanto strano, come pure andare in discoteca escludendo il coniuge puntualmente. 
Non è certo un problema andare in palestra o uscire con amiche o amici. Magari accordandosi prima e dando modo al partner di organizzarsi, cosa che noi facciamo incastrando i rispettivi impegni, che ovviamente ci sono.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Per chi fosse interessato ad approfondire il tema della triangolazione del desiderio, c'è anche la ricerca, molto interessante, di S. Karpman, allievo del fondatore dell'analisi transazionale Eric Berne: https://www.karpmandramatriangle.com/


Grazie.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già si va a lavorare e ci sono appunto le passioni (sport, musica,...?) da coltivare e/o l’impegno politico. Certamente non tutte le amicizie possono essere vissute in coppia. Oh già così resta poco tempo per stare insieme perché bisogna far la spesa, cucinare, pulire, stendere la biancheria, lavarsi e dormire. Se poi il tempo che resta suscita insofferenza forse non bisogna più stare insieme o non si sarebbe mai dovuto stare insieme.


In effetti tra palestra, figlia da accompagnare, impegni vari, uscite, hobby e lavoro e il tempo necessario per dormire e fare i mestieri di casa quello che manca è proprio il tempo da passare bene insieme in coppia.
Ci riservammo un weekend per i miei 50 anni a Firenze... mi sembrò incredibile.
Finalmente soli. 
Domenica scorsa la figlia ha continuato a dormire oltre le dieci.
Abbiamo fatto l'amore con i nostri tempi, senza essere inseguiti dall'avanzare del sonno o dalla stanchezza della notte.
Ed è stato finalmente bello.
Erano anni che non avevamo tutto questo tempo solo per noi.
Si parla a lungo del tempo da passare con gli altri, ma dell'importanza della qualità del tempo da passare in coppia ci si dimentica sempre.
Eppure è proprio quello che serve di più per alimentare il piacere di stare insieme. Se ancora c'è.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona adulta in discoteca (ma anche non adulta) ci va per acchiappare. Non ne ho conosciuta una che andasse per ballare.
> Ben diverso è il liscio che è equiparabile a una attività sportiva.
> Comunque tanti vanno per acchiappare pure lì.


Sulla base della mia esperienza è così.
Solitamente.
Poi le eccezioni c saranno anche, come sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona adulta in discoteca (ma anche non adulta) ci va per acchiappare. Non ne ho conosciuta una che andasse per ballare.
> Ben diverso è il liscio che è equiparabile a una attività sportiva.
> Comunque tanti vanno per acchiappare pure lì.


Ho conoscenze diverse


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti tra palestra, figlia da accompagnare, impegni vari, uscite, hobby e lavoro e il tempo necessario per dormire e fare i mestieri di casa quello che manca è proprio il tempo da passare bene insieme in coppia.
> Ci riservammo un weekend per i miei 50 anni a Firenze... mi sembrò incredibile.
> Finalmente soli.
> Domenica scorsa la figlia ha continuato a dormire oltre le dieci.
> ...


aoh Firenze è gettonata  non siamo i soli , io l'ho vista per anniversario matrimonio l'altro anno quasi 4 giorni fantastici , visto quasi tutto ciò che c'era da vedere .
Quando sarete più adulti del tempo per voi ce ne sarà tanto fino ad annoiarvi , vedo che l'astinenza è finita , auguri per me seguita e credo che sia morta e sepolta  quindi non ci faccio più caso mi sono messo l'animo in pace


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho conoscenze diverse


Ma nessuno sposato ammetterebbe con amici e conoscenti di andare in discoteca per quello.
Primo perché da sposati non è il caso di dirlo, secondo perché se non si becca si fa pure la figura di merda.
E capita anche di non beccare, eh.
Anche a 20 anni c'era chi faceva tappezzeria, figuriamoci a 40 o 50.
Ma da sempre i locali da ballo sono luogo prediletto per incontri.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sposato ammetterebbe con amici e conoscenti di andare in discoteca per quello.
> Primo perché da sposati non è il caso di dirlo, secondo perché se non si becca si fa pure la figura di merda.
> E capita anche di non beccare, eh.
> Anche a 20 anni c'era chi faceva tappezzeria, figuriamoci a 40 o 50.
> Ma da sempre i locali da ballo sono luogo prediletto per incontri.


Dipende da che rapporti di amicizia hai e quali sia il livello di conoscenza


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende da che rapporti di amicizia hai e quali sia il livello di conoscenza


Ok, ammettiamo anche che ci sia chi va in discoteca solo per ballare e chi esce a cena con una persona dell'altro sesso solo per mangiare.
Ma di consuetudine l'invito a cena o l'abitudine alla serata in discoteca sono finalizzati.
E' come il fatto di andare in un prive'.
Ci posso andare una volta per curiosità, ma se lo frequento tutte le settimane non posso dire che non sono lì per quella che è la finalità del locale.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ammettiamo anche che ci sia chi va in discoteca solo per ballare e chi esce a cena con una persona dell'altro sesso solo per mangiare.
> Ma di consuetudine l'invito a cena o l'abitudine alla serata in discoteca sono finalizzati.
> E' come il fatto di andare in un prive'.
> Ci posso andare una volta per curiosità, ma se lo frequento tutte le settimane non posso dire che non sono lì per quella che è la finalità del locale.


Intanto mi spieghi come fai a paragonare un privè a una discoteca o una cena non lo so


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intanto mi spieghi come fai a paragonare un privè a una discoteca o una cena non lo so


Il prive è un locale per scambisti ed esibizionisti dove vanno soprattutto persone sposate quasi sempre senza coniuge ma con un altro partner.
La discoteca è un locale dove si va a ballare e conoscere persone e cuccare se si hanno le possibilità.
Un invito a cena rivolto da un uomo a una donna è per stabilire una conoscenza che può portare a un dopocena.
Di solito funziona così.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2018)

*togli il pure ...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona adulta in discoteca (ma anche non adulta) ci va per acchiappare. Non ne ho conosciuta una che andasse per ballare.
> Ben diverso è il liscio che è equiparabile a una attività sportiva.
> Comunque tanti vanno per acchiappare pure lì.


Ormai anche dove si balla il liscio sono rare le coppie regolari o chi ci va per ballare e basta ... per la poca esperienza avuta e per le tante amicizie che me lo confermano, c'è un acchiappo diffuso e consolidato. Non che sia riprovevole ma ...se non é zuppa è pan bagnato.
Poi esiste l'opzione dell'aperitivo, ma come tu dici quello conviviale e discorsivo, perché abitando nella zona della "movida" vedo regolarmente aperitivelli ed apericene che sono semplicemente variazione dell'acchiappo...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il prive è un locale per scambisti ed esibizionisti dove vanno soprattutto persone sposate quasi sempre senza coniuge ma con un altro partner.
> La discoteca è un locale dove si va a ballare e conoscere persone e cuccare se si hanno le possibilità.
> Un invito a cena rivolto da un uomo a una donna è per stabilire una conoscenza che può portare a un dopocena.
> Di solito funziona così.


Di solito, ma non per tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il prive è un locale per scambisti ed esibizionisti dove vanno soprattutto persone sposate quasi sempre senza coniuge ma con un altro partner.
> *La discoteca è un locale dove si va a ballare* e conoscere persone e cuccare se si hanno le possibilità.
> Un invito a cena rivolto da un uomo a una donna è per stabilire una conoscenza che può portare a un dopocena.
> Di solito funziona così.


Per me, per te è l'aggiunta
Se io vado a ballare con un'amica (non che la cosa mi faccia impazzire) mi indispongo e anche parecchio se qualcuno mi importuna per esempio. Poi non nego che succeda. Ma appunto se la cosa non interessa a me puoi importunarmi fino a domani
L'invito a cena può essere finalizzato a tutto ma lo decidono i partecipanti
Sono uscita a cena con uomini da sola e ho semplicemente cenato. Il mio scopo era cenare e conoscere. fine. Dichiarato in anticipo per altro.
L'insinuare che lo faccio per altro da parte di chiunque mi indispone se non è quella la mia motivazione


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me, per te è l'aggiunta
> Se io vado a ballare con un'amica (non che la cosa mi faccia impazzire) mi indispongo e anche parecchio se qualcuno mi importuna per esempio. Poi non nego che succeda. Ma appunto se la cosa non interessa a me puoi importunarmi fino a domani
> L'invito a cena può essere finalizzato a tutto ma lo decidono i partecipanti
> Sono uscita a cena con uomini da sola e ho semplicemente cenato. Il mio scopo era cenare e conoscere. fine. Dichiarato in anticipo per altro.
> L'insinuare che lo faccio per altro da parte di chiunque mi indispone se non è quella la mia motivazione


Questo è ovvio ma non puoi nascondere che molte uscite a cena abbiano purtroppo una finalità abbastanza scontata, non riguarda tutti certo, ma la situazione è talmente diffusa da creare il problema del fraintendimento, almeno iniziale ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo è ovvio ma non puoi nascondere che molte uscite a cena abbiano purtroppo una finalità abbastanza scontata, non riguarda tutti certo, ma la situazione è talmente diffusa da creare il problema del fraintendimento, almeno iniziale ...


Certo. Chiarito il fraintendimento con l'altro non vedo il problema
Ho conosciuto il mio amante in una situazione che tutto poteva prevedere tranne incontrare un uomo con cui sarebbe nata una relazione. Non ho mai frequentato ambienti che potessero dare adito a una mia ricerca ecc ecc
Se poi siamo fermi a "l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro" ok. per me è ridicola


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me, per te è l'aggiunta
> Se io vado a ballare con un'amica (non che la cosa mi faccia impazzire) mi indispongo e anche parecchio se qualcuno mi importuna per esempio. Poi non nego che succeda. Ma appunto se la cosa non interessa a me puoi importunarmi fino a domani
> L'invito a cena può essere finalizzato a tutto ma lo decidono i partecipanti
> Sono uscita a cena con uomini da sola e ho semplicemente cenato. Il mio scopo era cenare e conoscere. fine. Dichiarato in anticipo per altro.
> *L'insinuare* che lo faccio per altro da parte di chiunque mi indispone se non è quella la mia motivazione


Mah, a me dicono che praticare naturismo è da esibizionisti.
Questo perché per quasi tutti (soprattutto per quelli che non lo praticano) mostrarsi nudi viene inteso in tal modo.
Per quasi tutti andare in discoteca periodicamente come pure uscire a cena con un altra persona ha un preciso significato.
Se per te è diverso ci può stare, ma chi, dal di fuori, eccetto noi che ti crediamo, può dedurlo?
Non per niente qualcuno ci prova con te in disco. 
E' il posto deputato per gli approcci.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, a me dicono che praticare naturismo è da esibizionisti.
> Questo perché per quasi tutti (soprattutto per quelli che non lo praticano) mostrarsi nudi viene inteso in tal modo.
> Per quasi tutti andare in discoteca periodicamente come pure uscire a cena con un altra persona ha un preciso significato.
> *Se per te è diverso ci può stare, ma chi, dal di fuori, eccetto noi che ti crediamo, può dedurlo?*
> ...


smetti di farlo? Accetteresti che ti imponesse di farlo? No. Perchè tu sai quale è la tua motivazione
Ma chi se ne frega se non mi credi tu o gli altri. Io so cosa significa per me e lo dichiaro. Se sei il mio compagno e non mi credi ripeto che abbiamo un problema più serio delle mie e delle tue uscite
Idem se sei l'uomo che mi invita a cena e pensa che visto che accetto ci sto e ci resti di merda se poi non ci sto. 
uno ci può provare ovunque anche in ufficio. Io non accetto che visto che vado in discoteca (per altro non ci vado) si insinui che la mia motivazione sia diversa da quella che dichiaro. 
Mi sono spiegata meglio?


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo è ovvio ma non puoi nascondere che molte uscite a cena abbiano *purtroppo* una finalità abbastanza scontata, non riguarda tutti certo, ma la situazione è talmente diffusa da creare il problema del fraintendimento, almeno iniziale ...


Perché purtroppo?
In ogni caso basta chiarirsi prima. Mi sembra corretto tra adulti.
L'invito a cena è il _classico_ degli approcci da sempre.
Anche se può in alcuni casi bastare un semplice caffè.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> s S*e sei il mio compagno e non mi credi ripeto che abbiamo un problema più serio delle mie e delle tue uscite*
> Idem se sei l'uomo che mi invita a cena e pensa che visto che accetto ci sto e ci resti di merda se poi non ci sto.
> uno ci può provare ovunque anche in ufficio. Io non accetto che visto che vado in discoteca (per altro non ci vado) si insinui che la mia motivazione sia diversa da quella che dichiaro.
> Mi sono spiegata meglio?


Quindi io dovevo credere a mia moglie quando mi ha detto che usciva a cena con un cliente in amicizia?
Ok la fiducia, ma non è un obbligo credere a tutto sempre.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *smetti di farlo? Accetteresti che ti imponesse di farlo? No. Perchè tu sai quale è la tua motivazione*
> Ma chi se ne frega se non mi credi tu o gli altri. Io so cosa significa per me e lo dichiaro. Se sei il mio compagno e non mi credi ripeto che abbiamo un problema più serio delle mie e delle tue uscite
> Idem se sei l'uomo che mi invita a cena e pensa che visto che accetto ci sto e ci resti di merda se poi non ci sto.
> uno ci può provare ovunque anche in ufficio. Io non accetto che visto che vado in discoteca (per altro non ci vado) si insinui che la mia motivazione sia diversa da quella che dichiaro.
> Mi sono spiegata meglio?


Io lo pratico con mia moglie.
Anche nel privé ci sono andato con lei.
E in discoteca non avrei problemi se ci andassimo insieme.
Cambierebbe tutto se io praticassi naturismo con una mia amica o fossi andato nel privè con una collega.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, a me dicono che praticare naturismo è da esibizionisti.
> Questo perché per quasi tutti (soprattutto per quelli che non lo praticano) mostrarsi nudi viene inteso in tal modo.
> Per quasi tutti andare in discoteca periodicamente come pure uscire a cena con un altra persona ha un preciso significato.
> Se per te è diverso ci può stare, ma chi, dal di fuori, eccetto noi che ti crediamo, può dedurlo?
> ...


il posto meno adatto per approcciare qualcuno. Si fa meno fatica al supermercato.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il posto meno adatto per approcciare qualcuno. Si fa meno fatica al supermercato.


Io sono stato approcciato in libreria alla Hoepli, per dire.
Non sono il tipo da disco.
Non lo sono mai stato.
Le mie possibilità di cuccare in disco sono pari a zero.:carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono stato approcciato in libreria alla Hoepli, per dire.
> Non sono il tipo da disco.
> Non lo sono mai stato.
> Le mie possibilità di cuccare in disco sono pari a zero.:carneval:



io sono un tipo da disco ed ogni tanto ci vado. Ribadisco. Non c'è posto peggiore per approcciare qualcuno. Manco capisci cappero dice! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sono un tipo da disco ed ogni tanto ci vado. Ribadisco. Non c'è posto peggiore per approcciare qualcuno. Manco capisci cappero dice! :rotfl:


mica vai in disco per parlare


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sono un tipo da disco ed ogni tanto ci vado. Ribadisco. Non c'è posto peggiore per approcciare qualcuno. Manco capisci cappero dice! :rotfl:


Ecco.
E io poi sono uno che parla molto!
In disco è terribile non poterlo fare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io lo pratico con mia moglie.
> Anche nel privé ci sono andato con lei.
> E in discoteca non avrei problemi se ci andassimo insieme.
> Cambierebbe tutto se io praticassi naturismo con una mia amica o fossi andato nel privè con una collega.


 con mio marito non potrei fare nulla di quello che scrivi:rotfl::rotfl: non me lo proporrebbe mai e se lo facessi io


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> con mio marito non potrei fare nulla di quello che scrivi:rotfl::rotfl: non me lo proporrebbe mai e se lo facessi io


Ma a te interesserebbe farlo?
In definitiva... tuo marito è pesante, ok.
Ma tu cosa vorresti fare con lui?
Cosa ti manca, oltre ai tuoi spazi, intendo?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi io dovevo credere a mia moglie quando mi ha detto che usciva a cena con un cliente in amicizia?
> Ok la fiducia, ma non è un obbligo credere a tutto sempre.


Io ti sto dicendo che se io ti dico una cosa e so di essere sincera il fatto che non mi credi mi indispone ed è un problema tuo
Tua moglie sapeva di non essere sincera.
Se esco con l'amante e ti racconto una balla se tu non credi alla mia balla non è che mi indispongo perchè so di essere in difetto
Più chiaro così?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a te interesserebbe farlo?
> In definitiva... tuo marito è pesante, ok.
> Ma tu cosa vorresti fare con lui?
> Cosa ti manca, oltre ai tuoi spazi, intendo?


Che non fossi io sempre a proporre. La sua staticità è eccessiva. Il problema e che se non gli sta bene quel che propongo fa i dispetti.
Sembra stupido ed infantile. Ma è così. Devo stare attenta a come / cosa dico e faccio.
Di fondo non lo sento mai complice. Ostacola.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io lo pratico con mia moglie.
> Anche nel privé ci sono andato con lei.
> E in discoteca non avrei problemi se ci andassimo insieme.
> Cambierebbe tutto se io praticassi naturismo con una mia amica o fossi andato nel privè con una collega.


Sul privè concordo. sul naturismo no visto che per te stare nudo in presenza di altri non è un problema. Se mi sposassi con uno che prativa naturismo potrei non condividerlo ma nel momento che lo sposo o mi fido di quello che mi dice o evito di sposarlo. Poi se becco che mi hai raccontato una palla ne parliamo


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ti sto dicendo che se io ti dico una cosa e *so di essere sincera* il fatto che non mi credi mi indispone ed è un problema tua
> Tua moglie sapeva di non essere sincera.
> Se esco con l'amante e ti racconto una balla se tu non credi alla mia balla non è che mi indispongo perchè so di essere in difetto
> Più chiaro così?


Ma io come so che tu sei sincera?
Mia moglie poteva esserlo, no?
Infatti è stata come sempre credibile e io ho dovuto cercare le prove per dimostrare che non era sincera.
Non è che il marito (o la moglie) hanno la sfera di cristallo per capire se il coniuge è sincero e regolarsi di conseguenza.
E prima o poi a tutti capita di mentire, non siamo cherubini.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io come so che tu sei sincera?
> Mia moglie poteva esserlo, no?
> Infatti è stata come sempre credibile e io ho dovuto cercare le prove per dimostrare che non era sincera.
> Non è che il marito (o la moglie) hanno la sfera di cristallo per capire se il coniuge è sincero e regolarsi di conseguenza.
> E prima o poi a tutti capita di mentire, non siamo cherubini.


Fidandoti di me. E se sono sincera il fatto che non ti fidi mi indispone. non so più in che lingua dirtelo
Tua moglie non fa testo. una che non esce mai da sola e poi ti dice che esce sola con un uomo (cosa mai avvenuta) è stato come uscire con un cartello appeso al collo "vado a tradirti".
Le motivazioni di quel gesto mi sono incomprensibili. O meglio la mia spiegazione te l'ho già data


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che non fossi io sempre a proporre. La sua staticità è eccessiva. Il problema e che se non gli sta bene quel che propongo fa i dispetti.
> Sembra stupido ed infantile. Ma è così. Devo stare attenta a come / cosa dico e faccio.
> Di fondo non lo sento mai complice. Ostacola.


Ma nello specifico che attività vorresti fare con tuo marito?
Viaggiare?
Uscire?
Andare per ristoranti?
Anche andare nudi al mare, perché no? Intendo dire, qualcosa che sia anche un minimo trasgressivo, intendendo come tale quello che esce dalla solita routine.
Perché si costruisce divertendosi e vivendo insieme, ma lui sta centellinando a piccole gocce la tua vita.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mica vai in disco per parlare


difatti ci vado per ballare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma nello specifico che attività vorresti fare con tuo marito?
> Viaggiare?
> Uscire?
> Andare per ristoranti?
> Anche andare nudi al mare, perché no? Intendo dire, qualcosa che sia anche un minimo trasgressivo, intendendo come tale quello che esce dalla solita routine.


Mi piacerebbe un po di tutto, ristoranti, gite , musei.
Sono stata in una città d'arte io e lui soli. Si è rifiutato di entrare in musei e chiese. In giro per negozi. Poi banalmente entro in un negozio che propone un attività, partecipo mi diverto lui si incazza e esce:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> difatti ci vado per ballare.


bravo.....ora si dice così


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe un po di tutto, ristoranti, gite , musei.
> Sono stata in una città d'arte io e lui soli. Si è rifiutato di entrare in musei e chiese. In giro per negozi. Poi banalmente entro in un negozio che propone un attività, partecipo mi diverto lui si incazza e esce:rotfl:


Che palla!
Comunque io ho trovato un accordo con mia moglie.
Poiché non ci piacciono sempre le stesse cose ci concediamo degli spazi da soli.
Per dire, l'anno scorso a Londra volevo vedere la parata di Capodanno mentre lei non aveva voglia e ci sono andato da solo. Adesso ad Amsterdam in alcune occasioni sono andato in giro per i fatti miei.
Anche a Zaansche Schan per dire.
Io invito sempre, poi se lei non ha voglia di venire ci vado lo stesso.
E ti confesso che mi diverto e non poco in quelle occasioni.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bravo.....ora si dice così


A me è sempre sembrato cosi. Credo di non aver mai conosciuto una persona in disco.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che palla!
> Comunque io ho trovato un accordo con mia moglie.
> *Poiché non ci piacciono sempre le stesse cose ci concediamo degli spazi da soli.*
> Per dire, l'anno scorso a Londra volevo vedere la parata di Capodanno mentre lei non aveva voglia e ci sono andato da solo. Adesso ad Amsterdam in alcune occasioni sono andato in giro per i fatti miei.
> ...


che è sano e normale, direi


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> che è sano e normale, direi


Prima, per lei, non lo era.
Viveva i miei spazi come una dimostrazione di indifferenza.
Credo che relazioni di questo tipo siano basate sul possesso dell'altro.
Mi ama se si fa possedere e cose di questo tipo.
Ma non va bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che palla!
> Comunque io ho trovato un accordo con mia moglie.
> Poiché non ci piacciono sempre le stesse cose ci concediamo degli spazi da soli.
> Per dire, l'anno scorso a Londra volevo vedere la parata di Capodanno mentre lei non aveva voglia e ci sono andato da solo. Adesso ad Amsterdam in alcune occasioni sono andato in giro per i fatti miei.
> ...


 Non si riesce ad accordarsi. Si in effetti sbaglio io, me lo dicono anche i miei figli. Dovrei farlo e basta. Ma come anche i miei figli constatano poi si creano problemi  e dovrei rinunciare .


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A me è sempre sembrato cosi. Credo di non aver mai conosciuto una persona in disco.


Ma neppure io... anche se ci speravo, magari.
Ma non è quello il problema.
Credo ci sia una certa differenza tra questi modi di porsi in coppia:
"Caro, venerdì sera vado a ballare con Fiorellina e Giuseppina. Vieni anche tu?"
"No, cara, non mi piace ballare lo sai, ma tu vai lo stesso"

e

"Caro, venerdì sera vado in disco."
"Ah. Con chi? Dove?"
"Mah, con amiche. Non so. Ma tu dormi pure, non aspettarmi alzato, che torno tardi".


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure io... anche se ci speravo, magari.
> Ma non è quello il problema.
> Credo ci sia una certa differenza tra questi modi di porsi in coppia:
> "Caro, venerdì sera vado a ballare con Fiorellina e Giuseppina. Vieni anche tu?"
> ...


Cambia di certo perchè a me piace andare a ballare.... se a me non piacesse anche il secondo non sarebbe un problema.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Cambia di certo perchè a me piace andare a ballare.... *se a me non piacesse* anche il secondo non sarebbe un problema.


Ma a te so che piace, eh.
Cambia infatti se escludi o includi.
E' proprio quello il problema.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure io... anche se ci speravo, magari.
> Ma non è quello il problema.
> Credo ci sia una certa differenza tra questi modi di porsi in coppia:
> "Caro, venerdì sera vado a ballare con Fiorellina e Giuseppina. Vieni anche tu?"
> ...


"Caro,venerdi' sera vado in disco"
"Ah. con chi? dove?"
"con Fiorellina e giuseppina. Ti faccio sapere se ritardo troppo. nel caso sai con chi sono. BAcio"


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a te so che piace, eh.
> Cambia infatti se escludi o includi.
> E' proprio quello il problema.


Ma se è una serata mia perchè devo includerti?
Abbiamo serate (la maggioranza) di coppia e alcune serate (molto più rare in cui incontriamo gente che abbiamo piacere vedere da soli)


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Prima, per lei, non lo era.
> Viveva i miei spazi come una dimostrazione di indifferenza.
> Credo che relazioni di questo tipo siano basate sul possesso dell'altro.
> Mi ama se si fa possedere e cose di questo tipo.
> Ma non va bene.


per quel che ho letto , da fuori tua moglie appare piuttosto egocentrica .viziata dalla tua condiscendenza che a volte è apparsa quasi come , sì, devozione.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> "Caro,venerdi' sera vado in disco"
> "Ah. con chi? dove?"
> "con Fiorellina e giuseppina. Ti faccio sapere se ritardo troppo. nel caso sai con chi sono. BAcio"


Che fai? Esco.
Dove vai? Fuori.
Quando torni? Quando ho finito.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a te so che piace, eh.
> Cambia infatti se escludi o includi.
> E' proprio quello il problema.


Se pur io sia d'accordo con te posso capire che a volte uscire dalla coppia possa essere una boccata di ossigeno. Non vuol dire tradire per forza.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che fai? Esco.
> Dove vai? Fuori.
> Quando torni? Quando ho finito.


No così a me non andrebbe bene


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che fai? Esco.
> Dove vai? Fuori.
> Quando torni? Quando ho finito.
> avvisami che mando via il postino prima che torni. :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No così a me non andrebbe bene


manco ai miei andava bene quando glielo dicevo.


OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Naah. Coi figli non funziona così.pargolo e postino si escludono a vicenda.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Se pur io sia d'accordo con te posso capire che a volte *uscire dalla coppia possa essere una boccata di ossigeno.* Non vuol dire tradire per forza.


Oh, ci siamo arrivati.
Se io sto bene in una situazione non ho bisogno di boccate d'ossigeno per andare avanti.
E' un sintomo che qualcosa ha iniziato a non funzionare.
Io mi sentivo soffocare, per dire.
E mia moglie mi ha tradito.
Tra di noi qualcosa non andava, ma abbiamo fatto finta di niente tirando avanti lo stesso.
Se io escludo mia moglie per avere spazi solo miei sicuramente faccio il mio bene, ma se non rifletto sul fatto che quella sensazione di "boccata d'ossigeno" ha un significato che dovrei cominciare a cogliere le cose andranno sicuramente peggio.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naah. Coi figli non funziona così.pargolo e postino si escludono a vicenda.


Infatti la perfezione è uscire lasciando il marito a casa con i figli come nell'esempio di qualche post fa.:carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> manco ai miei andava bene quando glielo dicevo.
> 
> Naah. Coi figli non funziona così.pargolo e postino si escludono a vicenda.


pargolo dorme e le urla della madre vengono scambiate per il pianto del neonato.

Comunque conosco due amanti del mio paese che per anni si trovavano a casa di uno dei due con la scusa di far giocare insieme i figli e mentre i figli giocavano andavano nel box a trombare.... ad esempio.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pargolo dorme e le urla della madre vengono scambiate per il pianto del neonato.
> 
> Comunque conosco due amanti del mio paese che per anni si trovavano a casa di uno dei due con la scusa di far giocare insieme i figli e mentre i figli giocavano andavano nel box a trombare.... ad esempio.


Vabbè. A quel livello occorre essere deficienti patentati


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. A quel livello occorre essere deficienti patentati


non c'è fine al peggio...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti la perfezione è uscire lasciando il marito a casa con i figli come nell'esempio di qualche post fa.:carneval:


Che problema c'è? Non ti sapevo sessistah! gli uomini fanno così da sempre


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pargolo dorme e le urla della madre vengono scambiate per il pianto del neonato.
> 
> Comunque conosco due amanti del mio paese che per anni si trovavano a casa di uno dei due con la scusa di far giocare insieme i figli e mentre i figli giocavano andavano nel box a trombare.... ad esempio.


Sono tutte persone così meravigliose nei tuoi mondi?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. A quel livello occorre essere deficienti patentati


No ma che c'entra? Magari lei voleva uscire ma lui non voleva pagare per una faccenda di parità di diritti. Perché il motel e il kinderheim costano. Alla fine l'hanno risolta con il box che costa poco ed è notoriamente uno status symbol nazionalpopolare.
"Ho il box"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono tutte persone così meravigliose nei tuoi mondi?


c'è anche di peggio. :rotfl:

Ma lo avevo già detto.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'è anche di peggio. :rotfl:
> 
> Ma lo avevo già detto.


Se ci stai comodo tu...


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma che c'entra? Magari lei voleva uscire ma lui non voleva pagare per una faccenda di parità di diritti. Perché il motel e il kinderheim costano. Alla fine l'hanno risolta con il box che costa poco ed è notoriamente uno status symbol nazionalpopolare.
> "Ho il box"


Avevo pensato più che altro allo scopo didattico, si sa mai che i due bambini imparino ad accorgersi che entrambi i genitori spariscono :facepalm:

Comunque anche il fascino della sveltina in box ha un suo perché, in epoca adolescenziale


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *c'è anche di peggio. :rotfl:
> *
> Ma lo avevo già detto.


Avanti col peggio!


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Avevo pensato più che altro allo scopo didattico, si sa mai che i due bambini imparino ad accorgersi che entrambi i genitori spariscono :facepalm:
> 
> Comunque anche il fascino della sveltina in box ha un suo perché, in epoca adolescenziale


In macchina. Nel box. Yeah.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che problema c'è? Non ti sapevo sessistah! gli uomini fanno così da sempre


Appunto!
Mi suona strano che non gli vengano almeno dei dubbi al _legittimo_.
Sessista è pensare che la donna nella medesima situazione non si possa comportare come un uomo.
O no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Avanti col peggio!


:rotfl: come sei curiosa!


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl: come sei curio*s*a!


O.
Sì, sono curioso.
'ste storie truci mi avvincono.


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe un po di tutto, ristoranti, gite , musei.
> Sono stata in una città d'arte io e lui soli. Si è rifiutato di entrare in musei e chiese. In giro per negozi. Poi banalmente entro in un negozio che propone un attività, partecipo mi diverto lui si incazza e esce:rotfl:


è quello che faccio io e la mia signora perchè piace ad entrambi, già programmato due gite :up:


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto!
> Mi suona strano che non gli vengano almeno dei dubbi al _legittimo_.
> Sessista è pensare che la donna nella medesima situazione non si possa comportare come un uomo.
> O no?


Si chiama inconscio culturale.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si chiama inconscio culturale.



:rotfl::rotfl:  Questa me la segno... ho sentito di tutto, retaggio storico, convinzione perbenista, coercizione mentale, moralismo borghese, ma inconscio culturale giuro che me la rivendo!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:  Questa me la segno... ho sentito di tutto, retaggio storico, convinzione perbenista, coercizione mentale, moralismo borghese, ma inconscio culturale giuro che me la rivendo!!!


La definizione non è mia.


----------



## ladyred (11 Gennaio 2018)

parla con lei...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Per chi fosse interessato ad approfondire il tema della triangolazione del desiderio, c'è anche la ricerca, molto interessante, di S. Karpman, allievo del fondatore dell'analisi transazionale Eric Berne: https://www.karpmandramatriangle.com/


Non vorrei prendere il libro, soprattutto in inglese. Non è possibile trovare una sintesi?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono stato approcciato in libreria alla Hoepli, per dire.
> Non sono il tipo da disco.
> Non lo sono mai stato.
> Le mie possibilità di cuccare in disco sono pari a zero.:carneval:


Io da Ferltrinelli e Mondadori. Sono più pop :mexican:.


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La definizione non è mia.


... e che cambia? va bene anche essere tramite


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... e che cambia? va bene anche essere tramite


C'entra che non mi vendo come mia robba d'altri.


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei prendere il libro, soprattutto in inglese. Non è possibile trovare una sintesi?



https://www.apc.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ivaldi.pdf


----------



## Dina74 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma che c'entra? Magari lei voleva uscire ma lui non voleva pagare per una faccenda di parità di diritti. Perché il motel e il kinderheim costano. Alla fine l'hanno risolta con il box che costa poco ed è notoriamente uno status symbol nazionalpopolare.
> "Ho il box"


ahahahhahaha mi fai collassare


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> https://www.apc.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ivaldi.pdf


Grazie mille [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] :up:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io da Ferltrinelli e Mondadori. Sono più pop :mexican:.


Io al cimitero, sempre da donne sposate

Probabilmente ho il fascino di quello che resta muto come una tomba


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> https://www.apc.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ivaldi.pdf





Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie mille @_twinpeaks_ :up:


Illuminante.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io al cimitero, sempre da donne sposate
> 
> Probabilmente ho il fascino di quello che resta muto come una tomba


...o hai un aspetto vampiresco. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona adulta in discoteca (ma anche non adulta) ci va per acchiappare. *Non ne ho* *conosciuta una che andasse per ballare*.
> Ben diverso è il liscio che è equiparabile a una attività sportiva.
> Comunque tanti vanno per acchiappare pure lì.


:ciao:
Presente!


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sono un tipo da disco ed ogni tanto ci vado. Ribadisco. Non c'è posto peggiore per approcciare qualcuno. Manco capisci cappero dice! :rotfl:


Quoto.

Forse era a quindici anni che andavo in discoteca il pomeriggio per ballare e magari speravo anche di cuccare... con il risultato che, ballando davvero e non facendo il soprammobile con tacchi improponibili, tendenzialmente cuccavano altre... a cui importava di più.  

E ora, quando capita, ci vado per ballare con amici. 

Quelle scene da locali dove tra donne e uomini si crea la grottesca pantomima dell’acchiappo a me fanno tristezza.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> ahahahhahaha mi fai collassare


Ma si figuri


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quelle scene da locali dove tra donne e uomini si crea la grottesca pantomima dell’acchiappo a me fanno tristezza.


I peggiori sono i salseros


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Forse era a quindici anni che andavo in discoteca il pomeriggio per ballare e magari speravo anche di cuccare... con il risultato che, ballando davvero e non facendo il soprammobile con tacchi improponibili, tendenzialmente cuccavano altre... a cui importava di più.
> 
> ...


Non dirlo a me.


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I peggiori sono i salseros


Io comunque ballo anche quella :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> :ciao:
> Presente!


Una volta alla settimana? :singleeye:


----------



## Lostris (13 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta alla settimana? :singleeye:


No.

Negli ultimi tempi forse tre/quattro volte l’anno..  

La frequenza è indicativa dello scopo?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Negli ultimi tempi forse tre/quattro volte l’anno..
> 
> La frequenza è indicativa dello scopo?


Per me sì.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Forse era a quindici anni che andavo in discoteca il pomeriggio per ballare e magari speravo anche di cuccare... con il risultato che, ballando davvero e non facendo il soprammobile con tacchi improponibili, tendenzialmente cuccavano altre... a cui importava di più.
> 
> ...


e contracciambio il quote.

Alcune scene sono inverosimili.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Forse era a quindici anni che andavo in discoteca il pomeriggio per ballare e magari speravo anche di cuccare... con il risultato che, ballando davvero e non facendo il soprammobile con tacchi improponibili, tendenzialmente cuccavano altre... a cui importava di più.
> 
> ...





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e contracciambio il quote.
> 
> Alcune scene sono inverosimili.


 Allora c’è perfino una esigua minoranza che ci va per acchiappare?


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora c’è perfino una esigua minoranza che ci va per acchiappare?


Esigua minoranza?  Intendi  come piazza Duomo la sera del 31 di dicembre   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I peggiori sono i salseros


Per l'acchiappo o per la pantomima danzante che lo favorisce?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per l'acchiappo o per la pantomima danzante che lo favorisce?


La metodologia. La mia allergia alla working class fa il resto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esigua minoranza?  Intendi  come piazza Duomo la sera del 31 di dicembre   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Più o meno :rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La metodologia. La mia allergia alla working class fa il resto.


Risposta da hidalgo con una ventina di cognomi al seguito


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Risposta da hidalgo con una ventina di cognomi al seguito


Che ti devo dire, mai stato democratico.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Forse era a quindici anni che andavo in discoteca il pomeriggio per ballare e magari speravo anche di cuccare... con il risultato che, ballando davvero e non facendo il soprammobile con tacchi improponibili, tendenzialmente cuccavano altre... a cui importava di più.
> 
> ...


Non ho mai amato le discoteche. Ci andavo perché quando così decideva il gruppetto degli amici di certo non mi mettevo di traverso. Ma rimanevo con i miei amici, mai pensato che fosse possibile "cuccare". In molti mi dicono che ho sbagliato.
La mia ex amante, invece, era discotecara, ci andava più volte a settimana: se avete capito il personaggio inutile chiedere cosa facesse.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora c’è perfino una esigua minoranza che ci va per acchiappare?


vedo 2 picche volare come ronidni in primavera. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vedo 2 picche volare come ronidni in primavera. :rotfl:


Finché la rondine non trova il posto giusto per fare il nido.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Finché la rondine non trova il posto giusto per fare il nido.


Sicuro. E' che spesso se ne vanno senza. Li vedi lontano 1km. Gruppetto di uomini/ragazzi che si lanciano come se non ci fosse un domani su ogni donna/ragazza del locale. I seriali. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sicuro. E' che spesso se ne vanno senza. Li vedi lontano 1km. Gruppetto di uomini/ragazzi che si lanciano come se non ci fosse un domani su ogni donna/ragazza del locale. I seriali. :rotfl:


 mdf diciamocelo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mdf diciamocelo


Esistono anche le MDC.   Ne conosco un bel po'.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esistono anche le MDC.   Ne conosco un bel po'.


 ma i mdf e le mdc non si incontrano mai????


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma i mdf e le mdc non si incontrano mai????


Di solito no.
Hanno esigenze diverse.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma i mdf e le mdc non si incontrano mai????


A volte si. Scoppia l'amore infantile incondizionato. :rotfl:

Hai presente quelle persone che si innamorano in 15 minuti e poi passa tutto con un peto? :rotfl: Altro deja vu.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito no.
> Hanno esigenze diverse.


quindi non si attraggono a vicenda?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> https://www.apc.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ivaldi.pdf


Mi sottraggo alla triangolazione. 
È una forma di triangolazione?


----------

